# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας balcanica 2015

## jk21

οι γεννητορες μου (δωρα του Σταματη και του Γιουρκα ) ξανα μαζι (δεν τους χωρισα ποτε !!!! ) για μια νεα προσπαθεια και φετος ,ευχομαι με τη βοηθεια του Θεου και της περυσινης μου τυχης ,επιτυχημενης και φετος .Παραμενουν στον περυσινο χωρο της διχωρης κλουβας 1.20 



ο πιτσιρικας δικης μου εκτροφης με την θηλυκια του Σταματη του smokie 

Eιναι στον πανω χωρο της νεας μεγαλης κλουβας που εχω φτιαξει 





Η πιτσιρικα εκτροφης μου ,με τον ενα αρσενικο του Σταματη 

στον κατω μεγαλο χωρο της νεας κλουβας μου 



η θηλυκια του Στελιου ,με τον αλλο αρσενικο του Σταματη 

στην 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα  στον πανω οροφο 




Ειμαι και φετος ετοιμος για χαρες και για πικρες και ευχομαι η περυσινη μου τυχη ,να βοηθησει ωστε να βγουνε νεα πουλακια ,που θα πανε στους ανθρωπους που με βοηθησανε να φτασω εδω και σε νεα παιδια αξια να προσπαθησουν την πραγματικη εκτροφη ! Μεσα απο αυτο θα μαθω σιγα σιγα και περισσοτερα ,που θα με κανουν λιγο πιο εμπειρο ,αξιο να μεταδωσω οτι εδω και χρονια πολλοι αλλοι επρεπε να εχουν κανει στα νεα παιδια ! Οτι καποιοι λιγοι και καλοι ,κανανε και σε μενα !!!

Ευχομαι φετος να δουμε να ανοιγουν αρκετα παρομοια θεματα σαν το δικο μου ! Καλη προσπαθεια και τυχη σε ολους !!

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλό Δημητρη και ολα θα πανε καλά

----------


## wild15

Καλες αναπαραγωγες!!!Ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Καλη επιτυχια Δημητρη!!!

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό και με γεμάτες φωλιές.

----------


## serafeim

Μητσαρα ΦΙΛΕ μου σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου τα καλυτερα!!!
Εχεις ενα περηφανο και πανεμορφο μα πανεμορφο πουλι στην μικρη εκτροφη σου και περισυ τα πηγες περιφημα!! Το ιδιο και φετος δεν σε φοβαμαι!!  :winky: 
Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλή επιτυχία! Με το καλό να βγουν γερά πουλάκια!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Σου ευχομαι απο καρδιας Δημητρη να σου πανε ολα καλα και να γεμισεις πολλες μα πολλες κοκκινες μασκες!! Καλες αναπαραγωγες!!

----------


## johnrider

Για ετοίμασε άλλη μια κλούβα γιατί δεν σε βλέπω καλά.

----------


## koukoulis

Τα πουλάκια σου είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφα

----------


## ninos

Καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία Δημήτρη. Πραγματικά υπέροχα πουλιά! Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή επιτυχία και μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλύτερα και απο την περσινή χρονιά.  :Happy: 
Νομίζω πως θα δούμε υπέροχα πράγματα ...

----------


## jk21

> Για ετοίμασε άλλη μια κλούβα γιατί δεν σε βλέπω καλά.


την επομενη κλουβα μου ,την προγραμματιζω για καπου αρκετα βορεια !  :winky:  

Στην Αθηνα γεμισα !

 Αυριο θα σας δειξω και τον εργενη μου τον Steve τον major που ισα ισα μπορεσα να βολεψω την 60αρα του

----------


## blackmailer

Συγχαρητήρια για τα υπέροχα πουλιά σου!!! Με το καλό και οι γέννες...καλή αρχή στην φετινή αναπαραγωγική σεζόν!!

----------


## mparoyfas

καλη επιτυχια  στην προσπαθεια σου φιλε  !

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλή και επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή σου εύχομαι Δημήτρη!Εύχομαι απο καρδιάς ότι καλύτερο..!

----------


## antoninio

Καλη συνέχεια Δημητρη..να πάνε όλα καλά εύχομαι..απλα σαν ζευγαρια είναι μαζι με διατροφη η εβαλες και φωλιες;

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν εχω βαλει φωλιες .Απλα να ειναι μαζι να γνωριστουνε και να φλερταρουν σιγα σιγα .Δεν περιμενω σοβαρη εξελιξη πριν τις 20 απριλη τουλαχιστον ,αλλα αν δω κινησεις ,ισως βαλω

----------


## antonispahn

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα Δημητρη

----------


## eyes lf

Δημήτρη! Εύχομαι απο καρδιάς καλή επιτυχία στην φετινή αναπαραγωγη

----------


## G.T

καλη αναπαραγωγικη σεζον κοουτς.....

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Καλή επιτυχία Δάσκαλε.

----------


## stefos

Καλό ξεκίνημα , με το καλό και οι καινούριες όμορφες !!

----------


## pkstar

Καλη επιτυχια Δημητρη!!!Με το καλο να γεμισεις πολλες μικρες καρδερινες

----------


## CreCkotiels

Eύχομαι όόόότι καλύτερο κ.Δημήτρη !!!
Ο θεός να τα προσέχει αυτά τα πλάσματα του και να σας αξιώσει να δείτε πολλές επιτυχίες !!!
Καλή συνέχεια και με γεμάτες φωλίτσες από υγιή μωρά ... :Jumping0011:

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,ευχομαι η ταρατσα σου να γεμισει καρδερινακια και τιμπραντακια.
Με το καλό,να πανε ολα οπως  επιθυμεις. :winky:

----------


## jk21

να και οι πρωτες κινησεις απο τον γεννητορα μου 







ειμαστε βεβαια στην αρχη .Η μυτη δεν εχει ασπρισει τελειως

----------


## serafeim

βρεε βρε βρε!! ^_^
Αρχησατε αρχησατε!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Καλη επιτυχια να εχεις Δημητρη... 
Ο αρσενικος στο τελευταιο βιντεο δεν μου αρεσει....

----------


## panos70

καλη αρχη φιλε μου Δημητρη και με το καλο να βγαλεις οσα μικρα επιθυμεις

----------


## jk21

Μητσο ετσι φουσκωνει το στηθος οταν κανει την συγκεκριμενη κινηση .Μια χαρα ειναι .Κελαηδουσε σημερα και εκανε κοντρα τον Steve τον major

----------


## jk21

Σημερα κεφατο  μαζι με τα αλλα (σημειο 1.04 )  ,ειχαν την ευκαιρια να κανουν επιδρομη σε ταραξακο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να είναι καλά και γερά ... :Jumping0011: 
κ.Δημήτρη κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση (αν είδα καλά) είναι ότι το κόκαλο σουπιάς το έχετε από την έξω πλευρά του κάγκελου στο  κλουβί ,
 
αυτό το κάνατε έτσι για να αποφύγετε να το πετάνε κ'ατω και να το λερώνουν τα πουλιά να φανταστώ ή για κάποιους άλλους λόγους ??
Και πάλι πολύ όμορφα, η Παναγία να τα προσέχει να μην τα ματιάσω !!! :winky:

----------


## jk21

αν δεις δεν ειναι κοντα στην πορτα .Δεν ειναι ευκολο σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα να βαλεις εσωτερικα πραγματα ,μακρια απο τις πορτες 

Εκτος αυτου θελω να εχω προσβαση στα σουπιοκοκκαλα .Ειναι προσφιλης κρυψωνα για ψειρες , η καθε λογης θηκης τους ( ειδικα οι τσιμπηδες )

----------


## jk21

O Steve αν και δυσκολευεται στο να καθαρισει ταραξακο και δεν εφαγε ... βγηκε πρωτη μουρη στο video χαχαχα !

----------


## johnrider

επόμενο cafe στην ταράτσα του jk

----------


## jk21

αν και τα περιξ δεν ειναι τα ιδανικα για να υποδεχθουν κοσμο , το ξερεις προσωπικα ,οπως και αρκετα αλλα φιλαρακια ,οτι η ταρατσα ειναι παντα ανοιχτη και χωρις ματοχαντρα ,χαιμαλια και αλλες αηδιες ή .... προφασεις  :winky: 

Καποια στιγμη ,να περασει και η ατιμη η κριση ,θα κοιταξω να την φτιαξω κυριλε ! με θεα στο βαθος ακομα και την ακροπολη ,μια χαρα ειναι !

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχε γαρδελοχορτο (σενεκιο )

δειτε τη θηλυκια πιτσιρικα  πως εχει πεσει με τα μουτρα  ....

βασικα οταν την πρωτοειδα με το χνουδι απο το φυτο να το πηγανει περα δωθε βολτα ,νομιζα οτι βρηκε κανενα βαμβακι που πηρε ο αερας απο τα καναρινια .Ομως ηταν απο το σενεκιο .Αν και τρωει σπορο ,ο τροπος που το περιφερει και οπως ειδα να το παιζει στο στομα της στην πατηθρα (εκτος βιντεο ) με βαζει και λιγο σε υποψιες .... λες να; αλλα ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα

----------


## kostaskirki

Υπομονη......

----------


## johnrider

λες να;

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη δεν νομιζω και να σου πω θα προτιμουσα να ερθουν σε φαση τον απριλη και μετα .Οχι τωρα  .Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι ακομα καιρος να ειναι και τα δυο ετοιμα και να εχουν σωστη συμπεριφορα ,με τον καιρο αστατο ... οταν μοσχομυριζει λουλουδια η φυση ,τοτε ειναι ο καιρος τους

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο Δημητρη να ζευγαρωσουν και να σου δωσους δυνατους απογονους

----------


## G.T

2 μερες τωρα οι καρδερινες....εχουν περιεργη συμπεριφορα δημητρη.....

----------


## jk21

Μυριζονται Ανοιξη  Γιωργο  ... πραγματι ... ειτε ντοπιες ,ειτε εκ των εσχατων του Βορρα ...

----------


## jk21

αρχισαμε να κουναμε ουριτσες ....

----------


## serafeim

ααα ρε ζηλεια ψωρα !!  :sad: 
Και η μυτουλες ασπριζουν ομως βλεπω εεεεΕεεεεΕ?

----------


## jk21

οι ουρες πανε σε ολα τα ζευγαρια περα δωθε .... οι φωλιες που εχουν μπει ,ειναι αδειες φυσικα ακομα 

σημερα το μεσημερι βαλαμε και αυγοτροφουλα και ζωχο και ταραξακο ... Με μια προτιμηση στην αυγοτροφη για τον γεννητορα μου και την θηλυκια που μου χει δωσει ο Στελιος  και τον ζωχο για την κορη του ,ολα τα αλλα πεσανε πρωτα στον ταραξακο

----------


## jk21

Οι ουριτσες σταθερα πανε περα δωθε 




ακομα και στο ζευγαρι κατω ,απλα οταν πλησιαζω επειδη ειναι χαμηλα ,πανε πισω και αραζουν στα καγκελα

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο Δημητρη να ζευγαρωσουν και να βγαλεις οσα καρδερινακια επιθυμεις

----------


## serafeim

Αντε να βλεπω μακρομουτσουνα στις φωλιεεεεεες!!!!!!

----------


## pasxalis

Με το καλο δημητρη να μας φερουν την ανοιξη.

----------


## jk21

τα πουλακια δειχνουν ολα πια ζεστα ,το ενα απεναντι στο αλλο 

δεν θα ειχε θεση εδω το βιντεακι ,αν δεν ημουν σιγουρα πεπεισμενος οτι η συχνη παροχη αυτου του φυτου σε μορφη ημιωριμου σπορου τη δεδομενη εποχη και με αυξανομενη συχνοτητα και ποσοτητα ,δεν επαιζε βασικο ρολο στην πορεια τους ,προς το να ειναι ετοιμα για ζευγαρωμα





στο βιντεο αυτο θα δειτε και καναρινια να καθαριζουν μια χαρα τον σπορο ,μολις τους εβαλα τα μπουμπουκια !

----------


## mrsoulis

Την εχουμε καταλάβει την επιμονή σου και την εμπιστοσύνη σου σε αυτο το φυτό... Από τις πρώτες μου στιγμές σε αυτο το φόρουμ αν με ρωτήσεις τι θυμάμαι από τότε χαρακτηριστικά σίγουρα ο τάραξα κος θα ειναι από τα πρώτα που θα μου έρθουν στο μυαλό... :winky:

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν τοσος πολυς και αντεχαμε στα πικρα χορτα (καποιοι δεν εχουν θεμα ) θα επρεπε να τρωμε καθε μερα και μεις  ! ειναι κανονικο φαρμακο !!! συνδιαζει φουλ φαρμακευτικη δραση  και συγχρονως θρεπτικη

----------


## jk21

Σημερα εκτος απο το ζωχο ,ηρθε να προστεθει στο διαιτολογιο και ο αγριοζωχος

urospermum picroides

*Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση*





δειτε πως η καρδερινα απο τον κατω οροφο ,παει στο καγκελο κατω απο τον αγριοζωχο για να τον φτασει (το εκανα επιτηδες για να δω προτιμηση σε σχεση με το ζωχο και δεν ειχα βαλει αρχικα ,αλλα ειχα βαλει στη βαση της πανω ζευγαρωστρας (οροφη της κατω ) 

δειτε το χνουδι του ,αρκετα παχυ ,καταλληλο για υλικο φωλιας 



συμφωνα με μαρτυρια πρωην μελου μας (adreas ) αποτελει υλικο που προτιμουν τα πουλια στη φυση ,για κατασκευη της φωλιας τους 


ο Αγριοζωχος φετος εδω τουλαχιστον ,αργησε να βγει σε σχεση με περυσι ,αλλα την τελευταια εβδομαδα εχει ραγδαια αναπτυξη ,οπου εχει εμφανιστει (παρακολουθω απο περυσι καποια σημεια )

----------


## jk21

ο ταραξακος πια βρισκεται σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες ευκολα και στη μορφη (μπουμπουκι με το λευκο χνουδι ,πριν ανοιξει να απλωσει τον σπορο ο αερας ) και στο σιτηρεσιο τους ,μαζι με τον ζωχο καταλαμβανουν το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο !!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Με τοσο ταραξακο που τους δινεις Δημητρη, θα γλιτωσεις και το νημα για της φωλιες με τοσο χνουδι!! Χα χα χα

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωπω κ.Δημήτρη εδώ Κρήτη γίνεται πανικός με αυτά τα φυτά !!!
Ακόμα και στον κήπο μας έχει ...
Καλή συνέχεια !! ::  ::

----------


## jk21

> δειτε το χνουδι του ,αρκετα παχυ ,καταλληλο για υλικο φωλιας 
> 
> 
> 
> συμφωνα με μαρτυρια πρωην μελου μας (adreas ) αποτελει υλικο που προτιμουν τα πουλια στη φυση ,για κατασκευη της φωλιας τους


καλο ειναι και του ταραξακου σαν υλικο ,αλλα αν δεις το χνουδι του αγριοζωχου ,μακραν ειναι πολυ πιο καταλληλο και παχυ

----------


## amastro

> καλο ειναι και του ταραξακου σαν υλικο ,αλλα αν δεις το χνουδι του αγριοζωχου ,μακραν ειναι πολυ πιο καταλληλο και παχυ



Μακρυά όμως από απλωμένα ρούχα, γιατί κολλάνε τα χνούδια στα ρούχα και μετά έχει γρίνια από την κυρά  :Mad0177:

----------


## jk21

α μεσα στο χωρο που τα εχω ,δεν βγαινει τιποτα εξω ,λογω σιτας και πρασινου σκιαστρου  ... κατω κατω γινεται της μουρλης βεβαια  .Χιονι απο ταραξακοχνουδο χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να σας πω τι προτιμουν .... μιγμα condition του blattner ή ταραξακο ...  ποιος blattner μου λενε; χαχαχαχα

----------


## beak

Καλη επιτυχια Δημητρη!!!
Αχ αυτές οι καρδερίνες... το πιο αγαπημένο μου πουλί.
Ακόμα θυμάμαι σαν μπόμπιρας, με τι θαυμασμό τις χάζευα στις μεγάλες κλούβες που είχε ο πατέρας μου στην αυλή.  :Love0001:

----------


## jk21

Αρχισαμε τις βολτες με το βαμβακι στο στομα .Η φωλια μπορει να περιμενει βεβαια λιγο ακομα ,αλλα ειμαστε πια σε καλο δρομο (και στα αλλα ζευγαρια εχουμε παρομοιο σκηνικο )

----------


## antonispahn

> Αρχισαμε τις βολτες με το βαμβακι στο στομα .Η φωλια μπορει να περιμενει βεβαια λιγο ακομα ,αλλα ειμαστε πια σε καλο δρομο (και στα αλλα ζευγαρια εχουμε παρομοιο σκηνικο )


Κινηση κοντευεις !!!

----------


## stefos

Εύχομαι η τοοοοοσο!! Μεγάλη αναμονή να σε αποζημιώσει!

----------


## jk21

Μπα Στεφανε .... δεν θα ελεγα οτι υπαρχει μεγαλη αναμονη .Νομιζω και δω και σε αλλα θεματα ,το χω δηλωσει ... πρωτα Αναστενεται ο Κυριος και μετα κανουν φωλιες οι καρδερινες στη φυση και γενικα σε εξωτερικο χωρο  χαχαχαχαχα (κανονας που παντα εχει εξαιρεσεις .ο Δημητρης ειχε πει καποτε οτι στη Ναξο ξεκινουν αρκετα νωρις )

----------


## jk21

Σήμερα ειχαμε αγριοζωχο για τις καρδερινες μου 





αυτο το ζευγαρι ,αν και ησυχο οποτε το βλεπω (ο αρσενικος μονο ψαλιδιζει ουρα ) εχει κανει στεκι του τη φωλια

----------


## CreCkotiels

άντε να βλέπουμε ομορφιέεες !!!
Με το καλό τα ζουζούνια να γεννήσουν !
κ.Δημήτρη βγάζοντας τον σκύλο βόλτα πήγα σε ένα χωράφι και ήταν γεμάτο ζόχους , επιτόπου σας σκέφτηκα !
Είμαι 1.80 και οι ζόχοι μου έκλειναν το οπτικό πεδίο , για να περάσω αναγκάστικα να τους παραμερίσω και γέμισα χνούδια ...
Θα βγάλω φωτογραφίεςς !!! ::  ::

----------


## jk21

δυο βιντεακια που δειχνουν σε ποια φαση βρισκομαστε 

τα πουλια παιζουν με το νημα συνεχως 

τοσο τα  θηλυκα αλλα και αρσενικα με τα δευτερα κυριως μετα απο αλλαγη θεσης φωλιας σε σημεια που ξερω οτι τους αρεσει να συχναζουν ή να κουρνιαζουν και μαλιστα σε καποιες να τους βλεπουμε να πηγαινουν και στο βιντεο  

 στο ζευγαρι της 90αρας αριστερα να διακρινεται σε καποιο βιντεο για λιγο , η θηλυκια να περιφερεται  πανω απο τη φωλια και σχεδον εκει ειναι η μονιμη θεση που αραζει 

τα ιδια εχω και στους περσινους γεννητορες 


και στα δυο θα δειτε και κλαρακια φυτου καμελινας στα καγκελα ,το οποιο τιμουν δεοντως και μου τελειωνουν 


Συντομα θα ταιζονται και με φυτρα κινοα που βρηκα σε πολυ καλη τιμη για την εποχη ( 8 ευρω ) και μαλιστα πεταξε φυτρο πριν καν την βγαλω απο το μουλιασμα 


Συμπερασμα .... υπομονη

----------


## johnrider

έως το σ/k το επόμενο θα είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωπω καλή συνέχεια !!!!
Άντε με το καλό να δούμε ωραίες φωλίτσες και νεοσσούς !!!

----------


## jk21

απο φωλιες τιποτα ακομα (καποια σκορπια βαμβακια μονο σε καποιες ) 

αλλα επειδη τις λατρευω ,ειπα να τις φερω απο Ξυλοκαστρο αρκετη γαλατσιδα (reichardia picroides ) να φανε και πεσανε με τα μουτρα

----------


## jk21

Ισως η αρχη της πρωτης φωλιας (την εκαναν σημερα αργα το απογευμα ,γιατι μεχρι 5μισυ δεν υπηρχε τιποτα ) αλλα μεχρι να προχωρησει ,δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα την τελειωσουν .Ειναι στο ζευγαρι του χρονιαρικου αρσενικου με τη θηλυκια του Σταματη .




Στο ζευγαρι των γεννητορων ο αρσενικος περιφερεται συνεχως με το βαμβακι πανω απο τη φωλια που ειναι στο χωρο που τους βαζω τις ταιστρες και οχι τον εσωτερικο που συνηθως περιφερονται .Κινηση προς τον χωρο αυτο βλεπω καθαρα πια και απο το θηλυκο και μαλλον θα επιλεξουν την πρασινη φωλια που ισως εχετε δει σε φωτο .Παρολα αυτα ο αρσενικος κουρνιασε σημερα στην μεσα φωλια 


Στο ζευγαρι του αρσενικου με την ανοιχτοχρωμη μασκα (του Σταματη ) και της θηλυκιας του Στελιου ,τα βλεπω να ειναι συνεχως πανω απο τη φωλια ,να κουνανε ουρες αλλα δεν εχουν ακομα κανει κινηση δημιουργιας 

Στο κατω ζευγαρι στη μεγαλη ζευγαρωστρα με την δικια μου πιτσιρικα και αρσενικο του Σταματη ,βλεπω απο μερες κομματακια υλικο στη φωλια ,κινητικοτητα στο ζευγαρι αλλα οχι εντονα σημαδια οτι κατι ερχεται γρηγορα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Με τόσα πράγματα που διαβάζω για τις καρδερίνες βλέπω πως θέλουν πολύ πολύ υπομονή! 
Εύχομαι λοιπόν υπομονή και τα πουλάκια να είναι γερά! 
Πάντως κ.Δημητρη και εδώ στα Χανιά βλέπω τις άγριες που τώρα μαζεύουν ... Οπότε μάλλον όλες τώρα ξεκινούν! 
Καλή συνέχεια και εύχομαι να έχετε ωραίΟ αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## jk21

σημερα η φωλια προχωρησε 

πρωι  γυρω στις 8




μεσημερι πριν καμμια ωρα 




δεν θα την ελεγα και την πιο ... τεχνικη καρδερινοφωλια .... 

Ο αρσενικος παντως δεν δειχνει να δυσανασχετει και να μην την αποδεχεται 


Στο ζευγαρι των περυσινων γεννητορων ,ειναι και τα δυο με βαμβακι ή αλλο υλικο στο στομα και περιφερονται με τα γνωστα τιτιβισματα

----------


## antoninio

μια χαρα πας...εμενα καθεται στη φωλια και κλωσσαει αλλα δεν βαζει νημα ουτε γενναει..χαχα..προβες κανει...

----------


## jk21

ή βαζει και το παιρνει το αφεντικο γιατι δεν του αρεσει η μεζονετα  ... εκεινος που του αρεσκεται να κουρνιαζει συνηθως ;

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωωπω άντε άντε μπράβο !!!
Μην ανησυχείτε για την δομή της , εν τέλη θα την στρώσει και θα την κάνει στρογγυλή στην μέση ... τώρα απλά βάζει ακόμα το καλούπι !!!
Να φιλοξενήσει πολλά και γερά πουλάκια εύχομαι ...
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη μήπως θέλει μικρότερη φωλιά ή να βάλεις κάποια τσόχα για να μικρύνει?

----------


## jk21

την γεμιζουν τελικα και αποκτα καλυτερο σχημα 




βαζω και φωτο λιγο πριν νυχτωσει ,οπου βλεπουμε στην 90αρα το ζευγαρι να εχει επιλεξει για κουρνιασμα την αδεια ακομα φωλια (Στελιο γνωριζεις την κοπελια;  :winky:  )





ενω στο ζευγαρι που εχει ηδη φτιαξει φωλια ,δειτε τον αρσενικο στον εξωτερικο της χωρο ,να την φιλα (εχει σκαρφαλωσει χωρις να υπαρχει στηριγμα )

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλο...ότι καλύτερο εύχομαι ..

----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο δημητρη πολυ ομορφα και πολυ περιποιημενα!σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα η καρδια μου χτυπαει 300 παλμους οταν βλεπω αυτες τις φωλιες!!!! καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## antoninio

> ή βαζει και το παιρνει το αφεντικο γιατι δεν του αρεσει η μεζονετα  ... εκεινος που του αρεσκεται να κουρνιαζει συνηθως ;


..χθες που έγραψα δεν είχε τίποτα..σημερα τελειωμενη η φωλιά και έκανε κσι αυγό..μέγας είσαι Κύριε...

----------


## jk21

αντε , με το καλο και συντομα οποτε κρινεις οτι το θελεις ,να μας ανοιξεις και το δικο σου αντιστοιχο θεμα να σου ευχηθουνε ολα τα παιδια !!

----------


## kostas karderines

καλη συνεχεια να εχεις

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό πολλά όμορφα και υγιή καρδερινομωράκια!

----------


## jk21

η δεσποινιδα αρχισε να δοκιμαζει τη φωλια ...

----------


## ninos

άντε μπράβο  :Happy:  Καλή αρχή !!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ετσι μπραβο Δημητρη! Ξεκινανε σιγα σιγα!!
Και εγω σημερα πηρα το πρωτο αυγο και ετοιμαστηκε και δευτερη φωλια! 
Καλη συνεχεια...!!

----------


## binary

Μπράβο... Καλή Συνέχεια και Πολλά Χαμόγελα!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ ωραία !!! εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και με πολλά  "δώρα" να είσαι όταν τα πούμε από κοντά.  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Σημερα βρεθηκα εμπρος σε μια απροσμενη εκπληξη .Καθε πρωι βγαζω μια φωτο απο ψηλα τη φωλια ,μην εμφανιστει κανενα αυγουλακι ....

Βγαζω και βλεπω .... δυο 



αν ειναι δυνατον λεω .... το πουλακι χθες δεν ειχε ιχνος σημαδιου δυστοκιας .Ανατρεχω στη χθεσινη φωτο (δεν την ειχα ανεβασει εδω ) και παρατηρω οτι ο καφες δεν ειχε πιασει καλα ....



κοιταξτε η ατιμη η φωτο θεση που βρηκε να βγει  ....


αντε καλη υπομονη πια ... ηρθε ο καιρος και για μενα ,να αφησω λιγο τους σφυγμους να ανεβουν 

στα αλλα ζευγαρια 

το ενα μονιμα την βγαζει πανω απο την αφτιαχτη  φωλια παρεουλα .Εχει μπει και αλλου φωλια αλλα αυτα εχουν ξεκαθαρη αδυναμια το συγκεκριμενο σημειο 



η θηλυκια του κατω οροφου της μεγαλης κλουβας ,συχνα πυκνα πια ,αραζει πανω σε αυτη τη φωλια




και στο πιο κινητικο ζευγαρι μου (στους γεννητορες ) που ολο με λιγο βαμβακι στο στομα θα τους δεις ,εβαλα τη δευτερη φωλια ,οσο μπορουσα πιο κοντα στο περσινο σημειο της (ειναι η μπεζ ) γιατι δεν εχω δυνατοτητα να βαλω χερι απο την πορτα της μεσα κλουβας ,αφου την καλυπτει η μεγαλη που εχω φτιαξει .Αν δεν δω να γινεται τιποτα ουτε εκει τοτε θα περασω με ερπινγκ κατω απο την 90αρα κλουβα να βρεθω στο κατω μερος της καρδερινισιας ,οπου εχω ανοιξει πορτα για δυσκολη περιπτωση ασθενειας ,που το πουλι θα βρισκοταν στον μεσα χωρο και θα επρεπε να το παρω απο κει

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπηκε το νερο στο αυλακι πια! 
Με το καλο και στα υπολοιπα ζευγαρια Δημητρη!!

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχη,καλη συνεχεια

----------


## G.T

μπραβο κοουτς...καλη συνεχεια...........

----------


## Efthimis98

Έτσι μπράβο Δημήτρη!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια!!! Σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν και τα υπόλοιπα!!!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ζουζούνια ...
Αχου πόσο χάρηκα!  Με το καλό να έρθουν τα καρδερινακια!!!
Άντε λοιπόν καλή συνέχεια και υπομονή και πάλι υπομονή για τα υπόλοιπα ζευγάρια! 
 ::  ::

----------


## ninos

αυτή και εαν είναι "καλημέρα" !!  :Happy:

----------


## stam64

με το καλό Δημήτρη και στα υπόλοιπα ! !

----------


## jk21



----------


## mparoyfas

κατι μου λεει φετος οτι τα καρδερίνια θα πανε πολυ καλα!!! :wink:  με το καλο Δημητρη να γεμισεις !

----------


## Bullseye

Καλησπέρα παιδιά καλή αναπαραγωγή σε όλους με τα ιθαγενή! Απ τα 4 ζευγάρια που έχω βάλει φέτος έχω 3 έτοιμες φωλιές και μία στα σκαριά. Στις 2 από τις 3 έτοιμες έχουμε και 4 και 3 αυγά αντίστοιχα. Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλο Δημήτρη ότι καλύτερο σου εύχομαι ...

----------


## jk21

Φτασαμε στο 4ο αυγο  



η θηλυκια δεν σηκωνεται με τιποτα .τα αυγα τα εβγαλα φωτο με ... πολυ κοπο και μετα επανηλθε συντομα 

η φωτο αφιερωμενη στον Ναξιωτη που ξερω οτι τρελενεται να βλεπει κοριτσια με κοκκινο κεφαλακι να κλωσσουν !!!

 


 :winky: 


και ενα βιντεακι με γλυστριδα που τους εδωσα σημερα .Η θηλυκια οσο ημουν πανω ,δεν σηκωθηκε ενω τα αλλα πηγαν ολα αμεσως !!!

η γλυστριδα εχει φουλ ω3 και βιτ Ε ,με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται για τη γονιμοτητα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δόξα το Θεό όλα μπαίνουν σε καλό δρόμο! 
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή επιτυχία! 
Ζουζούνιαααα ..
 :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## mitsman

Ειμαι πολυ ευτυχισμένος που τα 2 τελευταια χρονια η εκτροφη της καρδερινας εχει εκτοξευτει...... πραγματικα παρα πολλα παιδια εχουν κανει την αρχη και εχουν καρδερινες που κλωσσανε και κανουν φωλιες στα κλουβια... κατι που πριν λιγα χρονια οταν τα συζητουσαμε οι περισσοτεροι γελουσαν! 
Αφιερωμενη λοιπον αυτη η φωτογραφια σε ολους αυτους που εβαλαν το λιθαρακι τους απο την πλευρα τους σε ολο αυτο!

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημητρη συγχαρητήρια, πολυ όμορφα και σου ευχομαι πάντα τα καλύτερα

----------


## jk21

τελικα σημερα που την βρηκα αργα το μεσημερι εκτος φωλιας ,διαπιστωσα οτι εμεινε στα 4 αυγουλακια 



η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα χρειαστηκα για κανενα μισαωρο ,οταν την εβλεπα να περιφερεται εκτος κλουβιου και να μην μπαινει συντομα μεσα ... ειχα αρχισει να σκεφτομαι μεταφορα σε καναρα (ευτυχως εχω δυο με αυγα αυτη τη στιγμη στις πρωτες μερες τους ) αλλα ευτυχως γυρισε και θρονιαστηκε και παλι στη φωλια .Το μονο ενθαρρυντικο οταν ηταν εξω ,ηταν οτι πηγαινε συχνα στην ταιστρα και στο νερο με χαρακτηριστικη βιασυνη ,οπως εχω ξαναδει να κανει περυσι και η γεννητορας μου ,αλλα εκεινη γυριζε συντομα .

Τελος καλο ,ολα καλα !

----------


## johnakos32

Πιστευω θα τα βγαλει τα πουλακια το θηλυκο , εγω ομως στην θεση σου θα ειχα μεταφερει σε καναρινια  τα αυγα για να ειμαι σιγουρος 100%.
Δεν λεω οτι ειναι το σωστο αλλα θα το εκανα να εχω σιγουρα πουλια εκτροφης μου ωστε του χρονου να μπορω να χειριστώ την εκτροφη καλυτερα ξέροντας τι πουλια εχω .
Καλη συνεχει ακαι στα αλλα ζευγαρια , θΑ ερθει συντομα η ωρα τους δεν μπορει ...

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αυτη η εκτροφη υπαρχει .Δεν εχω κατι να προσθεσω σαν πετραδακι σε αυτη την εκτροφη .Στη δικια μου θεση (και  με οτι εχω στο μυαλο μου ) ,δεν θα εκανες οτι λες 

Οπως ειπα στο προηγουμενο μολις ποστ ,οπως ειχα κανει εστω για καποιες μερες στην περσινη προσπαθεια ,οσο και να θελω την θηλυκη καρδερινα να ειναι αυτη που κλωσσα ,οσο και αν θελω τον πατερα να μενει διπλα στη θηλυκια και να μεγαλωνουν μαζι τους νεοσσους ,αν χρειαστει να κανω κατι μονιμα (μεταθεση αυγων σε καναρα ,αφαιρεση αρσενικου ) αν ειναι αναγκαιο ή προσωρινα (οπως περυσι εκανα με τον πατερα ) που να ειναι εναντια στους αρχικους στοχους μου στο πως θελω την εκτροφη ,να σαι σιγουρος θα το κανω .Οχι ομως εξαρχης

----------


## jk21

Σημερα βγηκε το πρωτο μαλλον προς το μεσημερι και ευτυχως το προλαβα ζωντανο αλλα πεσμενο κατω απο αρκετα ψηλα .Ειναι ηδη στην κιτρινη καναρα  *Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιων τιμπράντο 2015*που απο σημερα ζεσταινει και τα δυο μικρα των αυγων του johnakos32 που εκκολαφθηκαν ηδη απο το πρωι 

Δεν ξερω ποιος το εκανε .Η θηλυκια δεν το κουνα απο τη φωλια και κλωσσα τα αλλα δυο .Οταν τη σηκωσα να δω τι γινεται (περιμενα να βγει καποιο σημερα ) εκεινος δεν πηγε μετα να πειραξει ή να κανει ελεγχο .

Ηδη χθες ειχα βρει κατω και ενα μισο τσοφλι απο το 4ο αυγο .Δεν βρηκα ιχνη απο πουλι .Μαλλον  ηταν ασπορο .Δεν περιμενα ετσι κι αλλιως απο χθες καποια εκκολαψη

----------


## antoninio

..μπορεί να κόλλησε με την υγρασία όταν σκάει το αυγό επανω στην καρδερίνα και να έπεσε..υπαρχουν και ατυχήματα..γίνεται και αυτό..

----------


## jk21

δεν το αποκλειω .το πουλακι δεν ειχε ιχνη κακοποιησης .το πουλι ειναι οκ ζωντανο ακομα (το ειδα πριν λιγο ) στην καναρα .Δεν δειχνει να εχει ταιστει αλλα ειναι νωρις ακομα .Αναλογα με την συμπεριφορα της (της καναρας ) θα το σκεφτω αν ρισκαρω να επιστρεψω στην καρδερινα ,καποιο αλλο που ισως βγει και πεταχτει εκτος .Ο αρσενικος δεν ειναι δυνατον να χωρισθει οπως στη διπλανη κλουβα ειχα κανει στον πατερα του περυσι τις πρωτες μερες ,οταν ειχα βρει νεκρο τον πρωτο νεοσσο αρκετα μακρια απο τη φωλια .Αν μαλιστα βγουν τα αλλα μικρα της καρδερινας και τα μεγαλωνει κανονικα ,ισως δοκιμασω να επιστρεψω και αυτο .Αν οχι ισως να ειναι απο αυτα που θα δοκιμασω να δαχτυλιδωσω .Θα δουμε ... μεχρι εκεινη τη μερα ,πρωτα ο Θεος ,εχουμε δρομο ακομα

----------


## kostaskirki

Ολα καλα να πανε στην συνεχεια Δημητρη!!

----------


## antoninio

....βλέπεις,κρινεις και αποφασίζει ανάλογα...γνωμη μου ειναι να το επιστρεψεις σημερα το βραδυ..αργοτερα αν το επιστρεψεις ισως δεν το δεχθει..εφοσον εχει και αλλα αυγα ειναι αλλιως..ειπες οτι θα δαχτυλιδωσεις..εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι πιο πολύ...φέτος δεν θα βάλω δαχτυλιδια..τα εχω και τα κοιταω..δεν παλευω άλλο άγχος..

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη να σου πανε ολα καλα με τα πουλακια σου

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά !
Να χαίρεστε την καινούρια άφιξη και εύχομαι με το καλό στο κλαρί ... ::

----------


## vasilis.a

αυριο αν εχεις χρονο και μπορεις να εισαι στα πουλια για 2-3 ωρες,δεν χανεις τιποτα να το επιστρεψεις στη μανα του και να δεις αντιδρασεις.

----------


## jk21

Σημερα το απογευμα ειχα ανεβει (οπως και αλλες φορες το μεσημερι ) κατα τις 6 και εκανα ελεγχο στο πατο της κλουβας .Ολα ηταν οκ και η θηλυκια κλωσσουσε .Λιγο μετα τις 7 ανεβαινω και την βλεπω εκτος κλουβας .Αμεσως κοιτω τα αυγα και βλεπω ενα λιγοτερο απο το μεσημερι .Αμεσως ξεκινω το ψαξιμο στον πατο και βλεπω κατω ενα ανοιγμενο σε καποια σημεια αλλα ολοκληρο αυγο ,με το εμβρυο μεσα του ,αλλα ακουνητο .Το φερνω με ελαφρες κινησεις προς τα εξω και διαπιστωνω οτι η παρατηρηση μου ,πως δεν υπηρχε κινηση ,οτι ηταν σωστη .Το εμβρυο μαλλον ολοκληρωμενο (οσο μπορω να καταλαβω ) αλλα παγωμενο .Δεν ξερω αν εφτανε λιγοτερο απο μια ωρα για να παγωσει ,ωστε να καταλαβω αν πεταχθηκε νεκρο ή σκοτωθηκε με την πτωση .Ειχε πληγωθει ελαφρως στην κοιλιακη χωρα .Ξεκινησα να προσπαθησω την αφαιρεση του αρσενικου και την τοποθετηση του σε εκθεσιακο κλουβι κολλητα στην κλουβα ,αλλα δεν τα καταφερνα ειτε γιατι ηταν ζωηρος και οχι αρρωστος οπως καποια αλλη φορα ,ειτε γιατι ημουν επηρεασμενος με τις εξελιξεις και δεν σκεφτηκα καν να τον ψεκασω με λιγο νερο  .... Εγκατελειψα την προσπαθεια και αφαιρεσα για 2 λεπτα τη φωλια και μετεφερα το αυγο στην καναρα ,βαζοντας στη θεση του ασπορο καναρινισιο που εχω κρατησει .Ματαια περιμενα τη θηλυκια να επιστρεψει .Κοιμηθηκε εκτος φωλιας .Ειτε γιατι αναστατωθηκε με το κυνηγι του αρσενικου ,ειτε ειχε ηδη αποφασισει απο πριν την εγκαταλειψη και τον μονο λογο που θα εβρισκα για κατι τετοιο ,ειναι πιθανον το αυγο που εμεινε να ειναι ασπορο .Θα το δω αυριο με ωοσκοπηση .... ουτε καν αυτο σκεφτηκα κατα την μετακινηση του ....

Στενοχωρεθηκα για το νεκρο πουλακι ,αλλα με στενοχωρει και το οτι δεν ξερω ποιος ηταν και αν υπηρχε υπευθυνος για το θανατο του ,ωστε να ξερω τι βηματα θα ακολουθησω στο επομενο ζευγαρωμα 

Αυριο αν ζει ,θα δουμε σε φωτο το μικρουλι ,με τα θετα του αδερφακια !

----------


## vasilis.a

φταιει και η ωρα..δεν καταλαβα κατι..το αυγο που επεσε το ανοιξες?

----------


## johnakos32

Ευτυχώς που δεν το έβαλες πίσω στην καρδερίνα. 
Ας ζήσουν αυτά τα δύο για  αρχίσει να δημιουργείτε εκτροφή Μπαλκανικα και μετά θα έχουμε χρόνο για πειράματα. 

Θέλω να ελπίζω πως θα τα καταφέρουν τα μικρούλια!

----------


## vasilis.a

στη 2η γεννα της δικιας μου,εκανε 2 αυγα μονο.και δεν τα εκλωσε παρα μια δυο μερες.το ενα το εδωσα σε ενα φιλο που ειχε καναρα  και το αλλο το εβαλα εγω σε δικη μου καναρα.αυτο που κρατησα εγω ηταν ασπορο αλλα το αλλο που εδωσα ενσπορο.τελικα 2 μερες πριν εκκολαφθει,η καναρα του παρατησε την φωλια.ξεχασε να μου το πει.23 ωρες μετα μου το εφερε και δεν πιστευα οτι θα ζει.εκανα ωοσκοπηση και υπηρχε αχνο δειγμα ζωης.το εβαλα στην καναρα μου που μεγαλωνει ενα καρδερινακι 12 ημερων(απο την πρωτη γεννα),το ζεστανε κανονικα και σημερα βγηκε!μου εκανε εντυπωση που εμεινε ακλωσητο τοσες ωρες και εζησε.ισως επειδη ηταν ετοιμο??

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη το αυγο ηταν ηδη σπασμενο σε αρκετα σημεια και με ευδιακριτα νεκρο το εμβρυο στο εσωτερικο .Μετα το ανοιξα σιγα σιγα .Εχω σχετικη φωτο .θα την ανεβασω αυριο .Κατα το ανοιγμα δεν ματωθηκε πουθενα 

Γιαννη συμφωνω οτι καθε κινηση πρεπει να γινεται μετα απο σκεψη ,αλλα και η μεταφορα σε καναρινια , που ειναι χρονια τωρα ,το πιο γνωστο πειραμα σε οσους ασχολουνται με την εκτροφη καρδερινας ,δεν βλεπω να εχει σταθεροποιησει καποια εκτροφη .Μαλλον εγινε εργαλειο σε καποιους που δεν βλεπουν την εκτροφη και τοσο σαν ιδεα αλλα σαν εσοδα ,να κανουν τις παραμανες ,<< επαγγελματιες >> μαναδες και την μεταφορα των αυγων ,μονιμη κατασταση .Με την παραμανα σαν αναγκη ,φυσικα συμφωνω απολυτα ,οταν σιγουρα καποιοι συγκεκριμενοι γονεις ,εχουν αποδειχθει επικινδυνοι

----------


## vasilis.a

υπομονη..ποτε ειναι να βγει το αλλο αυγο?

----------


## jk21

λογικα αυριο ή μεθαυριο 

Βασιλη αν η θερμοκρασια δεν ειναι χαμηλη (καλοκαιρινη )  και ειναι στο τελος της εκκολαψης ,το αυγο αντεχει αρκετες ωρες χωρις κλωσσημα ,οπως μου ειχε πει καποτε πτηνιατρος

----------


## vasilis.a

οποτε και το δικο σου δεν πεθανε απο το κρυο.απο το πεσιμο,η απο τσιμπηματα πεθανε.εκτος και αν προηγουμενως το ειχε χτυπησει ο αρσενικος και η μανα συνεχιζε να το κλωθει σπασμενο.το ειχες τσεκαρει νωριτερα?

----------


## jk21

Μπορει να ειχε σταματημενη εκκολαψη ,πριν πεταχτει 
Μπορει να ειχε αρχισει να ανοιγει και να το πεταξαν κατω οι γονεις και να τραυματιστηκε στην πτωση απο το σπασιμο του τσοφλιου σε σημειο που δεν ειχε ξεκολλησει ακομα
Μπορει να ειχε ηδη πεθανει απο την πτωση ,απο εσωτερικο τραυματισμο του κορμιου του (ρηξη οργανου )  και να τραυματιστηκε εξωτερικα ηδη νεκρο ,στο σημειο που το βρηκα τραυματισμενο ελαφρως ,κατα την προσπαθεια να φερω κοντα το αυγο 

δεν μπορω να ξερω σιγουρα 

οχι τελευταιο τσεκ ηταν λιγο μετα την εξοδο του πρωτου ,αλλα πηγαινα συχνα και σιγουρα μεχρι σχεδον 6μισυ ,δεν ειχε πεταχτει εκτος .Η μανα παντα κλωσσουσε ,μεχρι λιγο πριν δυσει που διαπιστωσα οτι το πουλι ειχε πεταχτει

----------


## vasilis.a

θα μας τρελανουν αυτα τα πουλια.αλλα οσο μας αγχωνουν και νευριαζουν τοσο μου αρεσουν..

----------


## jk21

η εκτροφη καρδερινας ειναι δεδομενο οτι ειναι δυσκολη και με καταστασεις που δεν ξερεις συχνα τι να κανεις και μονο εμπειρα χειλη ,μπορει να σε βοηθησουν προτεινοντας στατιστικα σωστες κινησεις ,που δεν ειναι ομως παντα σωστες ,οταν εχεις να κανεις με χαρακτηρες ιθαγενων πουλιων 

Ομως περισσοτερο οι εκτροφεις ,παρα τα ιθαγενη θα μπορουσαν να με απογοητευσουν στην προσπαθεια εκτροφης τους ,για το αν αξιζει να συνεχιζω 

και περυσι και φετος ειπα ... ειμαι ετοιμος για χαρες και για λυπες !

----------


## ninos

Μέσα στον πανικό τι να σκεφθεί κανείς...  Ότι έγινε,  εγίνε όμως .  Ετοιμάσου σιγά - σιγά για δεύτερο γύρο.

----------


## antoninio

> και περυσι και φετος ειπα ... ειμαι ετοιμος για χαρες και για λυπες !



Δημητρη ολοι τα εχουμε περασει αυτα..να σου θυμισω το 2012 ειχα απο 3 ζευγαρια σε πολλους κυκλους 35 αυγα...αλλα γονιμα αλλα οχι...το αποτελεσμα κανενα στο κλαρι..αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι να εντοπισεις ποιο φταιει..αφησε τα για νεο κυκλο και  μαζεψε τα αυγα να τα βαλεις σε καναρα...επειτα βαλε καναρινιου αυγα στην καρδερινα και χωρισε κατευθειαν τον αρσενικο...εκει θα καταλαβεις...ειναι αναγκαιο κακο..ετσι θα ξερεις τον χαρακτηρα καθενος πουλιου στο συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι..

----------


## jk21

δεν ξαναγυρισε στη φωλια 


Αντωνη στη συγκεκριμενη κλουβα ,δεν ειναι ευκολο να ξεχωρισθει ο αρσενικος για μεγαλο διαστημα και επισης παντα με ανησυχει κατα ποσο στο διαχωρισμο ,εκεινη θα συνεχισει να κλωσσα .Πιστεψε με ,αν και πολυ το κανουν επιτυχως ,αρκετοι ειχανε αποτυχια στη δοκιμη τους .Εχω τετοιες μαρτυριες που οπως ειναι φυσικο δεν βγαινουν ευκολα δημοσια .Οσο για δοκιμη με πιθανον γονιμα αυγα καναρινισια ,αν θα γινει δοκιμη ,θα ειναι γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οι καρδερινες δημιουργουν το προβλημα .Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση , θα ειχα ηθικους ενδιασμους ,γιατι καρδερινες και καναρινια για μενα ,δεν εχουν διαφορα

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημητρη θα συμφωνήσω με τον αντωνη και θα προσθέσω οτι εγω οσες φορές κρεμουσα τον αρσενικό με κλουβακι πανω στην κλουβα ποτε δεν μου παρατησε φωλιά!μπορεί να είναι και θέμα τυχης! Πλέον εχω μετατρέψει τις κλούβες και περνουν χωρισμα! οπως εχω ξαναγράψει έτσι ανακάλυψα διάφορα προβλήματα και μπορεσα να το διαχειριστο καλύτερα την επόμενη χρονιά! Οπως ενω χρεωνα αρσενικά για καποιες ζιμιες τελικα μου την έκαναν τα θυλικα!και ειδικά εάν είναι πρωταρικα!!αυτή ειναι η άποψή μου που μπορεί να είναι και λάθος!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ειναι καθαρα στα πουλια! Σχεδον παντα οταν εβαζα χερι ακομα και να αλλαξω αυγα με πλαστικα ή να βγαλω τον αρσενικο ειχα προβλημα! Συνηθως εγκατελειπε την φωλια η θηλυκια! 
Εκει που δεν ειχα ευκολα προβλημα ειναι το χωρισμα στην υπαρχουσα ζευγαρωστρα! Και ετσι οπως τις εχω κανει δεν μπορω να βαλω σε ολες το χωρισμα! 
Φετος ακομα δεν εχει χρειαστει να βαλω ακομα χωρισμα και ας ελπισω ναμην χρειαστει καθολου!

----------


## kostas karderines

Είναι και στο πουλι, και οταν φυσικα μιλάμε για καρδερινες τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο!  Εγώ πάντως κωστα οσα χρόνια το κανω γιατί τα παιρνω και γω τα αυγα δεν ειχα πρόβλημα! Μερικές φορές μάλιστα περοιποιουμε και την φωλιά εαν την έχουν ψιλοχαλασει! Ίσως να έχουν συνηθίσει την παρουσία μου!οπως και να έχει ο δημητρης ξέρει καλύτερα τι θα κάνει! Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να λέμε όλοι τις απόψεις μας και να μαθαίνουμε ο ενας απο τον αλλο!

----------


## jk21

ειναι θεμα πουλιων παιδια και αν μιλαμε για ιθαγενη ,εκει ειναι ακομα πιο πολυ εντονο το στοιχειο του χαρακτηρα καθε πουλιου .Ο αρσενικος εχει ξαναμπει στο χωρο του εκθεσιακου κλουβιου ,οταν ηταν αρρωστος με καλη αποδοχη ,τοτε τουλαχιστον .θα το δοκιμαζα ετσι κι αλλιως χτες και ισως το δοκιμασω στην πορεια ,αλλα περισσοτερο με αγχωνει η αντιδραση της θηλυκιας στο διαχωρισμο .Αν ειναι μερα και στιγμη που θα μπορω να ειμαι παρων τουλαχιστον καποιες ωρες να δω τη συμπεριφορα της ,μαλλον θα το δοκιμασω 

τελικα ισως η θηλυκια δεν εγκατελειψε τυχαια τη φωλια ,μετα και την υπαρξη ενος μονο αυγου στη φωλια .Το κοιταξα σημερα και δειχνει οτι ειναι ελαχιστα πανω απο το μισο το γεμισμα του και μαλλον σταματημενη εκκολαψη ,αν σκεφτεις οτι το αναμενομενο ειναι αντε να εκκολαπτοτανε αυριο .Παρολα αυτα δεν το ανοιξα προς το παρον 

να και το ατυχο εμβρυο σε φωτο απο χθες το απογευμα .εκει που φαινονται τριχιδια απο βαμβακι ,απο κατω ειχε ελαφρως ανοιξει η κοιλια του 



το μικρο ζει και μεγαλωνει μια χαρα στην καναρα .Σημερα ειδα τροφη στον προλοβο του και ηταν ιδιαιτερα κινητικο ζητωντας τροφη τεντωνοντας το κεφαλακι

----------


## kostas karderines

Μακάρι να πάει καλα αυτό το πουλάκι!Και μενα ενα αυγο εχθές το βρήκα ακριβώς έτσι! Εύχομαι από εδω και περα να σου πάνε κατ ευχήν!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη λυπάμαι.εχω χασει φετος 1 φωλια με σποριασμένα αυγα που τα εφαγε ο αρσενικος για να ζευγαρωσει ξανα(μου το εκανε κ περσι) το ωραιο της υποθεσεις είναι ότι ταιζει αν τον βαλεις ξανα με την θηλυκια του όταν εχουν βγει μικρα πλεον.είναι καθαρα στο χαρακτήρα του πουλιου κ στο ποσο ασχολησε μαζι τους ώστε να μην φοβούνται το χερι σου όταν μπει μεσα.αν δεν το εχεις κανει ποτε ολο το χρονο(ητε για ψεκασμα ψειρών πανω στο πουλι,ητε για κόψιμο νυχιών,υπαρχει αρκετα μεγαλο ενδεχομενο το θηλυκο να κανει νουμερα με την φωλια λογο αποτομου στρες).επισης αν η κλουβα δεν βολευει ώστε να πιασεις αμεσα τον αρσενικο κ παλευεις για ωρα παλι είναι φυσικο το στρες στο θηλυκο κατά ένα ποσοστο αρκετο...υπομονη γιατι οι καρδερίνες θελουν φοβερη υπομονη κ καλη διαθεση ώστε να είναι κ αυτά οσο ποιο ηρεμα γινετε.ευχομαι στα επομενα να είναι πολύ καλυτερα.τα έμπειρα χειλη να τα ρωτας παντα για να ακους την αποψη τους,αλλα από εκει κ περα εσυ θα γινεις ο τελικος κριτης των οσως βλέπεις στην εκτροφη σου με τις δικες σου αποφασεις.

----------


## jk21

Οι περυσινοι γονεις ξεκινησανε φωλια 



Το μικρο με ανησυχει ιδιαιτερα .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι 100 % αυτο ή το καναρινι που βγηκε λιγο αργοτερα απο αυτο ,γιατι και τα δυο ηταν ανοιχτοχρωμα ,αλλα εχει μεινει μαλλον πισω σε αναπτυξη σε σχεση με τα θετα αδερφια του .Η καναρα προφανως ταιζει για να ζει ,αλλα ειτε λιγο ειτε ζηταει εκεινο λιγο ,ειτε τα καναρινια ως πιο μεγαλοσωμα δεν το αφηνουν να ζητησει ανετα .Ξεκινησα να δινω αραιωμενο κροκο και θα το συνεχισω σποραδικα για να μην σταματησει να ταιζει η καναρα .Αν δω οτι δεν ταιζει (ανεβαινω συχνα πανω απο το μεσημερι και μετα και ειναι ανεκτικη στον ελεγχο ) ισως δωσω και περισσοτερο .Εκει ειναι ταισμενο απο εμενα (η κιτρινιλα στο νημα ειναι απο το αυγο )  .Μακαρι να τα καταφερει ...

----------


## johnakos32

Kαιρος ηταν να παρουν μπρος και οι γονεις !!!!
Στην φωτο βλεπουμαι 3 καναρινακια και το μικρο ειναι το καρδερινακι ; η ειναι δευτερο καρδερινακι που εσκασε αργοτερα απο το αλλο αυγο ;

----------


## antoninio

...ταιζε φουλ..περσι σου ειχα δειξει φωτο απο ενα που εμεινε πολυ πισω...στο τελος δεν τα καταφερε....ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και θελει και τυχη αυτο που ξεκινας για να φτασει τα αλλα στην αναπτυξη...καλη επιτυχια..

Υ.Γ.βρες απο καποιο φιλο του φορουμ που εχει μικρα στο ιδιο μεγεθος και δωστο εκει...περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες θα εχει..

----------


## kostaskirki

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα Δημητρη αλλα αν μεινει εκει θα εχει σιγουρα προβλημα απο τα υπολοιπα στο ταΐσμα!εκτος και αν το ταΐζεις αρκετα εσυ!
Αν εχεις να το δωσεις καπου οπως λεει ο Αντωνης ισως βοηθησει και εσενα και το πουλακι!

----------


## jk21

Καμμια ωρα αργοτερα ,ειχα ανεβει ξανα για το επομενο ταισμα .Η τροφη ειχε η περισσοτερη εξαφανιστει απο τον προλοβο .Το πουλακι δεν εδειχνε να εχει ομως δυναμεις .Παρολα αυτα ανοιξε το στομα του και ταιστηκε .Λιγο μετα ομως κατεληξε στη φωλια  , χωρις η τροφη να κατεβει απο τον προλοβο .Ηταν ηδη απο το χερι μου (το ειχα μεταφερει για λιγο σε βαμβακι πανω να το ταισω χωρις να λερωσω τη φωλια ) αρκετα κρυο ,κατι που με ειχε θορυβησει .Οπως θα δειτε εχει εντονη μαυρη τελεια .Την πρωτη μερα ηταν σαν ανεπαισθητη κουκιδιτσα ,αλλα στη συνεχεια οπως προσεξα σημερα ,μεγαλωσε .Μεχρι σημερα δεν το εβγαζα απο την θετη μανα ,αφου το εβλεπα μεχρι χτες να ζητα εντονα τροφη και τα καναρινια σιγα σιγα αποκτησανε διαφορα απο εκεινο και δεν ηταν εξαρχης πολυ μεγαλυτερα 




δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο ,απο το να χαμογελασω λιγο πικρα και να παω παρακατω .Ισως η πτωση να αφησε κατι πανω του , μεσα του ,δεν ξερω .... που δεν ηταν διακριτο σε μας .Ισως κατι εξαρχης ξεχωριζανε οι γονεις που εμεις δεν μπορουμε ... 

η φωλια προχωρησε λιγο ακομα ,αλλα σημερα τουλαχιστον ,δεν ειχα ορεξη για νεα φωτο ...

----------


## mitsman

ευχομαι η συνεχεια να ειναι αυτη που αξιζει!!!! λυπαμαι για το μικρο και εγω σημερα εχασα ενα απο τα μικρα Δημητρη! καρδερινες....

----------


## antoninio

.... Κριμα...Πάμε παρακατω ολοταχώς παιδια...

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι Δημητρη ... 

ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα !

----------


## vasilis.a

κριμα και γω εχασα χτες ενα μικρο.συνεχιζουμε και οτι γινει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπω κρίμα κ.Δημητρη !!!

Με λίπη αλλά αισιόδοξα πάμε παρακάτω και ελπίζουμε για το καλύτερο !!!
Μην σας βλέπω στεναχωρημένο δεν μπορώ ...  :Sad0064: 
πάμε γερά και με ηθικό ακμαιότατο  :: ,  μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να σώζουμε και να κρατάμε στην ζωή όλα τα μικρά αλλά δεν μπορούμε ...!!

Ο Θεός να σας βοηθήσει και να φωτίσει τους γονείς ...

----------


## jk21

Κριμα Βασιλη !



Μαριε μετα απο οτι ειχε συμβει προπερσι ,ολα τα αλλα μου φαινονται εν δυναμει αναμενομενα

----------


## G.T

κριμα μεν....προχωρα δε....εισαι και γνωστης και αξιος................

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημητρη πολυ κριμα για το πουλάκι!Ελπίζω η επόμενη να σε ανταμείψει!η ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι οτι και η καναρα να το ταιζε στο φουλ με τέτοια τέλεια δεν γλιτωνε! Στο λέω γιατί έχω χάσει αρκετά έτσι! Απο τις λίγες φορές που μου επιζουσαν ήταν οσα γεννιοντουσαν με ελάχιστη μαυρη τελεια!φέτος εβαλα την ίδια θυλικια με αλλο αρσενικό και ολα καλα! Υπάρχει άραγε τελικά θεραπεία???Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχία σε ολα τα παιδιά και οσοι εκτροφουμε καρδερινες γερο στομαχι!!!

----------


## jk21

η μαυρη τελεια μπορει να εχει πολλες αιτιες .Εχεις δει το σχετικο θεμα εδω ;  *Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση*
τελικα μαλλον στο δικο μου ,αλλου πρεπει να ηταν το προβλημα .Ειναι ευδιακριτο χαμηλα ,το σημαδακι του αφαλου ,που μαλλον δεν εκλεισε σωστα .Οπως μου ειπε εμπειρο φιλαρακι ,η καταληξη σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι μοιραια ....

----------


## kostaskirki

Η συνεχεια θα ειναι καλυτερη!!
Για παμε......!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Θα το διαβάσω δημητρη μήπως και βγαλω καμιά άκρη!καλο είναι που κάποια παιδιά βοηθανε σε θέματα που δεν τα γνωρίζουμε!Δημήτρη μηπως σου είπε ο φίλος για πιο λόγο είναι τόσο μαύρο σε εκεινο το σημείο?Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## jk21

Πιο πανω υπαρχει μαυρη τελεια ή ευρυτερα μαυρη περιοχη ,που δεν το συζητησαμε ,αλλα προφανως αν ο αφαλος δεν κλεισει σωστα , υπαρχει αμεση εστια μολυνσης μικροβιακης και προφανως σηψης εσωτερικης των οργανων (συκωτι ,χολη ,παγκρεας )

----------


## kostas karderines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ δημητρη!

----------


## johnakos32

Εγω σαν άπειρος , στην σκέψη μου δεν θα απέκλεια εσωτερική αιμορραγία απο τον τραυματισμό του κατα την πτώση που εκανε .

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη δεν εχω τις γνωσεις να το αποκλεισω εντελως ,αλλα πιστευω οτι θα ειχε πιο γρηγορη μοιραια καταληξη

----------


## jk21

Σημερα το πρωι αντικρυσα στους περυσινους γεννητορς ,  την παλια φωλια (οτι ειχαν κανει χθες )  στον πατο του κλουβιου 





και ειχαν  φτασει την νεα που ηταν σε αρχικο σταδιο πρωι πρωι , μεχρι το μεσημερι που γυρισα   , να ειναι σε αυτο το σημειο 




Απο κεινη την ωρα γενικα δεν πολυερχονται στο μερος της διχωρης κλουβας που ειναι η φωλια και μενουν στο μεσα ,ενω ειναι λιγοτερο κινητικα (αλλα οκ ) .Δεν ξερω αν υπηρξε κατι αλλο ή εχει επηρεασει ο καιρος που χαλασε

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ελπίζω να μην άλλαξε κάτι στην πορεία τους και όλα να πάνε καλά !
Δεν μπορούσα να μην πατήσω όμως like για το όμορφο ξεκίνημα της φωλιάς , πάντα εντυπωσιάζομαι από αυτούς τους τεχνίτες !
Εύχομαι λοιπόν , όχι μια , όχι δύο αλλά να γεμίσουν περισσότερες φωλίτσες με μικρά καρδερινάκια !!!  ::  ::

----------


## kostaskirki

Σιγουρα παντως αυτος ο καιρος επαιξε τον ρολο του!
Που θα παει? Θα στρωσει και αυτος και τα πουλια μας!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα.. από αρχές Μαΐου 30αρια θερμοκρασία και υγρασία στο φουλ.. εδώ εμείς τρελαθηκαμε,πόσο μάλλον τα πουλιά.. Απο ότι βλέπω παιδιά όλοι στην ίδια κατάσταση είμαστε...ΥΠΟΜΟΝΉ..ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟ  ΜΕ..Δημήτρη εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα πόση υπομονή χρειάζεται..καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## jk21

προχωρησαμε εστω και λιγο σημερα

----------


## jk21

θα ελεγα στασιμη κατασταση .βρηκα μαλιστα τη φωλια (το νημα )ελαφρως μετακινημενο και το εβαλα ξανα σωστα 

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο αρσενικος θελει να περασει το δικο του και μαλλον θελει στο μεσα μερος της διχωρης κλουβας την φωλια ,οπως και περυσι .Φετος δεν με βολευει ,γιατι δεν θα εχω καλο ελεγχο της καταστασης ,ειδικα αν χρειασθει να χωρισω τον αρσενικο καποιες μερες .Την ελευθερη προσβαση εκει ,εμποδιζει η νεα μεγαλη κλουβα που εχω διπλα .παρολα αυτα ειχα αρχικα και δευτερη φωλια εκει και δεν φτιαχνανε φωλια .Οταν αφαιρεσα εκεινη ,ξεκινησανε (ισως συμπτωματικα ) αυτη που βλεπουμε 

Προς το παρον δεν  βαζω νεα φωλια και αφηνω μονο αυτη ,να δω πως θα εξελιχθει

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αντε με το καλό λοιπόν να πάει καλύτερα τώρα! 
Μια ερώτηση ως ο άσχετος της παρέας ... 
το μαυρακι αυτό στη φωλιά τι είναι ? Φύλλο ?
Δηλαδή αν τους βάζετε και χορταρακια θα τα χρησιμοποιησουν ?

----------


## jk21

ειναι γαλατσιδα ( reichardia_picroides )



τους ειχα βαλει ημιωριμο σπορο πριν καποιες μερες και αυτο ηταν το κλαρακι ξεραμενο .Οτι θες βαζουν στη φυση .Στου Γιαννη του johnrider ειχαν βαλει τον << κλεφτη >> απο ζωχό αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βγαίνω λίγο off topic συγνώμη αλλά θυμάμαι πέρυσι είχαμε πάει στο χωριό και είχε πέσει μια φωλιά μιας και τελείωσε η αναπαραγωγή , και είδαμε ότι είχαν χρησιμοποιησει και  μαλλιά - τρίχα  προβάτου !!
Ήταν καταπληκτικό !!!

Και πάλι εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να σας βοηθήσει ο Θεός γιατί το  αξίζετε και εσείς αλλά και τα πουλιά !
Άντε καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν !!
 :Party0003:  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Mαριε δεν εισαι καθολου off topic ! την προσπαθεια μου (πιστευω το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τα αλλα μελη ) την παρουσιαζω και για να συζηταμε καθε τι που μπορει να ειναι πληροφορια χρησιμη για να βρει εφαρμογη στο μελλον και απο αλλους .Μας εδωσες μια μαρτυρια ακομα ,για κατι που πραγματι ισχυει και δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι και αλλα μελη κανουν χρηση αυτου του υλικου 

(πχ εδω ο Γιαννης  εχει σαν ενα απο τα υλικα και μαλλι αλλα και υπολειματα ζωχου ) *Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας 2015*

----------


## vasilis.a

με οτιδηποτε μπορουν να κανουν φωλια.εμενα φετος την πρωτη φωλια την εκανε αποκλειστικα με κομματια εφημεριδας και ξερα κοτσανια(μισχους) απο οτιδηποτε χορταρικο.σε αλλο ζευγαρι περισυ εβαλα μεγαλη ποσοτητα απο μαλλι προβατου,λιναρι(αυτο που εχουν οι υδραυλικοι)και φλουδες απο μεγαλα κουτσουρα που πανω τους ειχαν βρυα.

τα τιμησαν δεοντως.

----------


## CreCkotiels

To λινάρι κάνει για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως υλικό !?
Είχα ακούσει πως δεν κάνει για λόγους δηλητηρίασης ! 
Την εφημερίδα προσοχή για να μην ξεβάψει το μελάνι και υπάρχει και εκεί θέμα !!!

Για τα βρύα το έχω δει και εγώ και συνήθως μπαίνει εσωτερικά , μιας και είναι μαλακό και μικρά κομμάτια !

----------


## vasilis.a

το λιναρι για μενα μαζι με το στουπι(κομμενα το πολυ 3 ποντους) και το βαμβακι στο τελειωμα ειναι οτι καλυτερο και το πιο συνηθες στις φωλιες μου.

----------


## jk21

Οι εξελιξεις εχουν ως εξης 

η φωλια προχωρησε ελαχιστα 




και το μεσημερι την βρηκα κατω (το νημα ) και την ξαναεβαλα 

Ομως εβαλα και νεα φωλια αυτη τη φορα (κυριως γιατι ειδα οτι δεν την προχωρα ιδιαιτερα ) στον ιδιο χωρο αλλα στο βαθος προς τον τοιχο .Ο αρσενικος δειχνει ξεκαθαρα οτι την προτιμα και η θηλυκια την περιεργαζεται ,ομως δεν εχει βαλει νημα .Μαλιστα οταν ο αρσενικος παει εκει με νημα στο στομα ,τον μαλωνει .Θα δω αυριο την εξελιξη και αναλογα θα πραξω ,με την διαθεση μου να ειναι το να μην αφησω πολυ δυο φωλιες 

Αυτη τη στιγμη ανεβαζω στο youtube βιντεακι που δειχνει τη συμπεριφορα τους στη νεα φωλια αλλα και στην παλια ,αλλα και την τρελη αποδοχη που εχει η κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη στο ζευγαρι (και οχι μονο σε αυτο ) 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*



Στο αλλο ζευγαρι με την πρωτη αποτυχημενη γεννα ,εχουμε τις πρωτες διερευνητικες  κινησεις δημιουργιας νεας φωλιας

----------


## jk21



----------


## antoninio

...καλα πας Δημητρη..εμενα αυτο το 2ημερο βροχης ανακατευτηκε ο Διας....για να μην πω τιποτα χειροτερο..αν κλεισεις τις τρυπες απο κατω στο καλαθι θα δεις γρηγοροτερα αποτελεσματα..

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Δημήτρη πολύ ωραία η φωλιά ! 
Μην αγχώνεστε θα πάρουν σιγά σιγά τον σωστό τον δρόμο για άλλη μια επιτυχία !!!

Απλά διστακτικά θα ρωτήσω το εξής , την φωλιά την καφέ που έχετε μήπως είναι πολύ βαθιά ? Εμάς και τα καναρίνια δεν την θέλουν και κόβω  μια με δύο σειρές !!
Η άσπρη μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή πάντως ! Αν της βάζατε την χτισμένη στην άσπρη λέτε να την τελείωνε ή απλά θα την πετούσε ??

----------


## jk21

Η εικονα της φωλιας ειναι αυτη σημερα νωρις το απογευμα .Σταδιακο αλλα σταθερο φτιαξιμο σιγα σιγα 



Αντωνη εννοεις να καλυψω εγω τον πατο; δεν θα ηθελα να επεμβω .Αν δεν την εφτιαχνε και εμενε σταθερη ,ισως να εβαζα χερι .Προς το παρον λεω να μην το κανω .Την αλλη δεν την βγαζω προς το παρον ,γιατι για τυχαιο λογο ή καποιον που δεν ξερω ,απο τη στιγμη που  μπηκε αυτη , προχωρησαν με την αλλη .Τι να πω ... ισως να μην αρεσε η αλλη τον αρσενικο και ειπε ... μη χειρον βελτιστον χαχαχα 


Μαριε η καρδερινα κανει μικρη φωλιτσα ,αλλα παροτι ειχα μια πρασινη μικρη στη θεση της ,ουτε την αγγιζανε .Και περυσι προτιμησανε μεγαλυτερη ,την οποια εχουν σαν βαση ,οπου ανετα χτιζουν τη δικια τους δε μεγεθος που θελουν .Θα δεις στο τελος που θα << δεσει >> oτι θα δειχνει σαφως μικροτερης διαμετρου απο οτι η πλαστικη .


η εικονα της αλλης φωλιας




στα αλλα ζευγαρια ,θα λεγα οτι επικρατει ηρεμια ,σε σημειο να σκεφτομαι καμμια τραμπα στα θηλυκα ή να βαλω προσωρινα στη μεγαλη κλουβα ,δυο μαζι θηλυκα ,να δω αντιδρασεις και μετα να χωρισω οποιο δω οτι δεν δειχνει ενδιαφερον για τον αρσενικο 

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι στην 90αρα τα βλεπω συχνα μαζι και στη φωλια απο πανω ,αλλα ουτε κελαηδησματα βλεπω ουτε κυνηγι

----------


## CreCkotiels

α κατάλαβα !!!
Για να καταλάβω αν τα βάλετε μαζί τα θηλυκά, θα ξυπνήσετε το ένστικτο να θέλουν να ζευγαρώσουν ? 
Ελπίζω να γεννήσουν και να βγάλουν μικρά ζουζουνάκια !!! ::  ::

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτο θελω να κανω ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ασφαλες ,οπως αν δοκιμαζα με καναρινια .θα το σκεφτω στην πορεια και θα παρω και γνωμες αλλες απο πιο εμπειρους

----------


## antoninio

Αν την καλύψεις θα κανει πιο γρήγορα ανέφερα οχι οτι δεν θα κανουν..φέτος είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα...τις έκλεισα τις τρύπες καθως κατάλαβα οτι τις ενοχλεί..θα ψαξω να βρω παλαιου τύπου φωλιές..

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτο καταλαβα οτι ειπες 

Αν δεν την προχωρησουν ,ισως να το δοκιμασω

----------


## jk21

μαλλον τελειωνουμε και για να μην την ξαναδω πεταμενη κατω ,προφανως  εχει γινει αποδεκτη ... η κουτσουλια ελπιζω να ειναι τυχαια

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον τελειωσε επιτελους ... αν δεν εχουμε τιποτα εκτακτο .Μπορει βεβαια να την τελειοποιησει λιγο περισσοτερο



Το ζευγαρι με την πρωτη αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια ,παιζει για τα καλα με το νημα και πιστευω ειναι θεμα λιγων ημερων η κανονικη δημιουργια φωλιας

----------


## kostaskirki

Φετος τα ιθαγενη θελουν πολυ υπομονη!!
Επομενως το ιδιο πρεπει να κανουμε και εμεις!!
Αναμενουμε.....!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Βήμα βήμα και υπομονή θα πανε ολα καλα, μπράβο σε σενα και τα πουλακια σου!

----------


## tasos-mo

> Φετος τα ιθαγενη θελουν πολυ υπομονη!!
> Επομενως το ιδιο πρεπει να κανουμε και εμεις!!
> Αναμενουμε.....!!


Συμφωνώ... Εμένα προχθές το βράδυ θηλυκια καναρα παράτησε φωλιά με τρία μικρά και λόγω χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας(12℃)  τα έχασα και τα τρία.. Πόσο μάλλον στα ιθαγενή.. ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ....

----------


## jk21

αυγο δεν εχουμε ακομα ,αλλα πια δοκιμαζουμε τη φωλιτσα



η αλλη που ειχε την πρωτη αποτυχημενη γεννα ,εφτιαξε αυτο το εκτρωμα φωλιας 




και το διορθωσα λιγο (απλα το εστριψα να μπει η γουβα στην μεση ) ,αλλα δεν μοιαζει ακομα για φωλια .




Αν ειναι θα το φτιαξει μονη της ή θα της το πεταξει εξω ο αρσενικος ,μεχρι να κανει σοβαρη δουλεια μονη της χαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006: 
Άντε με το καλοο ... 
δεν θα πώ κάτι άλλο μην τα ματιάσω και είναι κρίμα τα καημενούλια τόση προσπάθεια !!!




> η αλλη που ειχε την πρωτη αποτυχημενη γεννα ,εφτιαξε αυτο το εκτρωμα φωλιας 
> (...)
> και το διορθωσα λιγο (απλα το εστριψα να μπει η γουβα στην μεση ) ,αλλα δεν μοιαζει ακομα για φωλια .
> (...)
> Αν ειναι θα το φτιαξει μονη της ή θα της το πεταξει εξω ο αρσενικος ,μεχρι να κανει σοβαρη δουλεια μονη της χαχαχα



χαχαχαχα ωωω προσπαθεί η ζουζούνα αυτή όσο μπορεί αλλά μάλλον μπερδεύτηκε !!!χαχα  :Innocent0006:  :Fighting0029: 
Άντε με το καλό και αυτό το ζευγάρι !!!  :Party0024:

----------


## jk21

οι δυο φωλιτσες  

των γεννητορων 



και της ... αρχιτεκτονισας χαχαχα ... παλι εδωσε κλιση ,αλλα αρχισε να μοιαζει σε φωλια τουλαχιστον στο πλεξιμο

----------


## Efthimis98

Τη τίγκαρε με βαμβάκι η αρχιτεκτόνισσα!!!  ::  Θέλει να είναι μαλακό για τα μπεμπέ της...!!!  :winky: 
Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι ... θα έβαζα και ματάκι αλλά...χαχαχα.

----------


## johnakos32

Ισως αν ειχες βαλει τσοχα και την ειχες ραψει να την βοηθουσε , τωρα μπορει απλα να της γλιστραει οπως καθεται να την στρωσει !

----------


## jk21

δεν γλιστραει πια .Δοκιμασα ηπια (για τα ανθρωπινα δεδομενα ) να δω αν μετακινειται για να μην ειναι εκεντρη (μηπως την σουλουπωσει μετα και αλλο ) και ειναι οκ στο θεμα αυτο .Δεν την τραβηξα φυσικα προς τα πανω .Ετσι προφανως θα μετακινειται .Ανεξαρτητα απο αυτο ,η συγκεκριμενη πλαστικη φωλια ,ειναι μικροτερη απο εκεινη του αλλου ζευγαριου και με τσοχα η φωλια θα ειχε λιγο προβλημα χωρου για να γινει .Στο αλλο ζευγαρι ανετα αν εβαζα ,χωρουσε

----------


## johnakos32

Υπαρχει και τσοχα για φωλιες μικροτερης διαμετρου !
Δεν λεω ομως γενικα τις τσοχες που αγοραζουμε για φωλια αλλα ενα κομματι λινατα να υπαρχει αντισταση ! Αν το δοκιμασες ομως οκ μια χαρα !

----------


## jk21

δεν θελω να βαλω τσοχα

----------


## johnakos32

> δεν θελω να βαλω τσοχα


Ε μη θες  :Fighting0029:

----------


## jk21

η περυσινη φωλια ,

*Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2014 ποστ 67*που γεννηθηκε ο αρσενικος του ζευγαριου που εχει φτιαξει την φετεινη φωλια που συζηταμε ,μαζι με 3 αλλα αδερφακια που μεγαλωσανε κανονικα 








και η ιδια φωλια φετος 




Παροτι εχουν διαφορα στο υλικο ως προς την χοντρη λινατσοτριχα που προτιμα αυτο το θηλυκο  ,η στηριξη ειναι οκ και τοτε και τωρα .Παντως μου κανει εντυπωση οτι εχει στη διαθεση της και λευκη κοντη βαμβακοτριχα δεν την προτιμα ,οπως το αλλο ζευγαρι των γεννητορων ,εστω και σαν συμπληρωμα στο βαμβακι

----------


## CreCkotiels

ΆΝτε με το καλό λοιπόν !
Δεν είχα διαβάσει το περυσινό θέμα και το διάβασα τώρα ...
Εύχομαι λοιπόν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία η φετινή προσπάθεια !!! 
Μπράβο μπράβο !!! :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006: 
Ο Θεός να τα φωτίσει να πάνε καλά και να μην πάθουν κάτι ...

----------


## jk21

αντε πηραν οι γεννητορες σειρα .Για να δουμε  ....

----------


## johnakos32

Το βλεπω λιγο σαν θαμμενο στον νημα δεν ξερω πως ειναι οντως , εχε το νου σου μηπως χρειαστει να στρωσεις το βαμβακι λιγακι μην χαθει στο βαθος !
Καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## jk21

Ναι Γιαννη και μενα με ανησυχησε και θα το ξαναδω .Το πρωι δεν ειχε τοσο βαμβακι και βαλανε και αλλο ,αλλα βαλανε και απο κατω οπως ειδα απο κοντα και αυτο με εφησυχαζει λιγο  .Ηδη αφαιρεσα το επιπλεον υλικο φωλιας και αν δω οτι το παραχωνουν θα επεμβω ,αν και εφοσον επιμενουν ,ισως υποψιαστω ασπορο (θα το αφησω βεβαια μεσα ετσι κι αλλιως )

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωχ καλεεεεεε δε το είδα ....
Βρεεεε ... πωωωπω δεν έχω λόγια για να γράψω ! 
Αντεεεε με το καλοοο ... 

 :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:

----------


## jk21

τελικα η θηλυκια ,εκανε τελεια οτι επρεπε να γινει ,απο μονη της 




και ποτε ποτε αρχισε να παιρνει θεση και στη φωλια

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο Δημητρη.ευχομαι να παει καλα αυτή τη φορα.υπομονη κ διακριτικότητα τωρα!  :Happy0065:

----------


## kostaskirki

Ετσι μπραβο Δημητρη!!

----------


## mitsman

Λες και ο jonnakos ειναι ο δευτερος λογαριασμος μου.... χο χο χο χο χο χο!!!!!!!!!!!! καλη συνεχεια!!! ακομη και χωρις τσοχα κατι παει να γινει!
 :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## johnakos32

> Λες και ο jonnakos ειναι ο δευτερος λογαριασμος μου.... χο χο χο χο χο χο!!!!!!!!!!!!


Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος!!!! :Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## jk21

προχωραμε κανονικα

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006: 

#86 
με το καλό όπως πέρυσι και ακόμα καλύτερα !!
 Καλή δύναμη ...

----------


## jk21

οπως και στα  καναρινια η μερα σημερα ειναι χαλια και για τις καρδερινες 


Το πρωι βρισκω ενα αυγο (το 3ο ) σχεδον 20π απο τη φωλια σφηνωμενο στη σχαρα (σχεδον κοντα στην πορτα ) και σπασμενο στο σημειο που σφηνωσε ,οχι ομως τρυπημενο καπου  .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να ειχε σπορο 
Αναγκαστικα επρεπε να φυγω και δεν μετακινησα τα αλλα δυο (οταν το αντιληφθηκα δεν ειχα πια χρονο και επρεπε να παω στη δουλεια μου ) με αποτελεσμα το μεσημερι να βρω ενα αυτη τη φορα τρυπημενο απλα και οχι τελειως σπασμενο .Σιγουρα εδω υπηρχε ενοχος ,αν στο πρωτο θα μπορουσε να πει καποιος οτι το εκανε η καναρα εκτος ηθελημενα ή κυνηγημενη απο τη φωλια .Το πιος δεν το ξερω αν και μαλλον ειναι ο αρσενικος που δεν τον βλεπω να ηρεμει και της κανει συνεχως κινησεις να ζευγαρωσει .Σκεφτομαι μην δεν του εχει ηδη κατσει γιατι το δευτερο ηταν εντος ξεραμενος ο κροκος και μαλλον ηταν ασπορο .Το τριτο εχει αλλαχθει με αληθινο ασπορο καναρινισιο ,μεχρι να δω τι εξελιξη θα υπαρξει .Καναρινι θηλυκο να κλωσσα δεν εχω για παραμανα ... 

και ενω σε αυτα τα πραγματα γυρισανε στραβα ,στο αλλο ζευγαρι ,οτι και να κανω με τη φωλια ,η θηλυκια το χαβα της .Εβαλα κομματι γιουτας μεγαλο να κλεινει το σημειο που αφηνε κενο η θηλυκια και να πιανει και απο κατω ,κρατημενο με συρματακι εσωτερικα να μην φαινεται στην κατω μερια .... η θηλυκια χωρις να το μετακινησει ,μαδησε και παλι το σημειο εκεινο και τελικα αποφασισα και εβαλα ξανα αλλα εξωτερικα της φωλιας ,μηπως δεν πειραχθει και κρατα καλυτερα τη θερμοκρασια στα αυγα .Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το κενο που μενει πια ,ειναι πλαγιως .Οσες φορες και να ειχα βαλει προχειρα εντος υλικο ,το επαιρνε και το εβαζε γυρω γυρω προς την εμπρος μερια ..


δειτε την τρυπα που εχει κανει στην γιουτα (υλικο τσοχας ) αριστερα στη φωτο οπως βλεπουμε   ,ενω προς την μια μερια λιγο πιο πανω  φαινεται ανεπαφη 




ξαναγεμισα την περιοχη και εχω βαλει εκτος φωλιας γουτα και βαμβακι (δεν φαινεται αλλα φαινεται οτι το μερος εχει κλεισει ) και μερος του βαμβακιου το πηρε και το εβαλε στον πατο

----------


## antoninio

..οταν μια καρδερινα κανει συχνα την ιδια κινηση σε καποια σημεια τοτε κατι θελει να μας πει...κατι την ενοχλει η σε καλυτερη περιπτωση αισθανεται πιο ασφαλης ετσι...ισως κατι στο οπτικο της πεδιο...εαν θελεις να κανει αυγα αστην ετσι και θα ξεκινησει να γεννα......μολις τελειωσει με τα αυγα και κατσει τοτε φτιαξτην..και θα δεις οτι δεν θα την πειραξει κατα πασα πιθανοτητα...το μελημα της μετα ειναι το κλωσσημα...σε οτι αφορα τα σπασμενα αυγα ειναι και η ατυχια στη μεση...γινονται αυτα Δημητρη...υπαρχουν και χειροτερα...εγω να δεις τι εχω παθει....θα κανουν νεο κυκλο μην σε νοιαζει...μεχρι να παρουν μπρος ειναι καθως ο καιρος εινα ανακατα...

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη μαλλον αυτη τη φορα τα καταφερα .Δεν την εχει πειραξει ακομα τη φωλια (προς το παρον ... )

Επισης δεν εχει πειραχθει και το ασπορο που εχω βαλει στο αλλο ζευγαρι ... η θηλυκια παει καποιες φορες μεσα αλλα δεν μενει μονιμα .Για τριτη μερα περυσι ,ειχε ηδη κατασκηνωσει .Μακαρι να ηταν αβατευτα .Τον αρσενικο δεν τον βλεπω σαν αρσενικο που χει κανει τη δουλεια του και ευχαριστημενος στηνει καραουλι αυτοθαυμαζομενος εξω απο τη φωλια .Περυσι τετοια εικονα ειχε .Τωρα συνεχως την καλει με τιτιβισματα και κινησεις της ουρας και γυρνανε περα δωθε

----------


## antoninio

...θυμησε μου Δημητρη ποσο κραταει το αυγο εκτος φωλιας εφοσον δεν εχουν ζεσταθει ουτε λεπτο...

----------


## jk21

*Η φύλαξη και επώαση των αυγών*


> *α) αρα η επωαση μπορει να ξεκινησει και μολις πανω απο 22.5 βαθμους κελσιου( 72 F )
> 
> β ) μπορουμε να τα φυλαξουμε για να τα βαλουμε αργοτερα ολα μαζι ,μεχρι 1 βδομαδα .Επιπλεον μερες μειωνουν την εκκολαπτικοτητα και μαλιστα αν τα κρατησουμε πανω απο 2 εβδομαδες ,ακομα και αν εκκολαφθουν ,θελουν μια μερα παραπανω (14 συμπληρωμενες στα καναρινια απο 13 )
> 
> γ ) 13 με 18 βαθμους κελσιου η ιδανικη θερμοκρασια φυλαξης και σε καμμια περιπτωση πανω απο 22 ή κατω απο 8 (οποτε για γεννες τελη μαιου και ιουνη ,ειναι σχεδον ανεφικτο να εχουμε φυλαξη σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου ,ενω και σε ψυγειο επισης ειναι αδυνατον .... αρα; δεν τα παιρνουμε απο την μανα*

----------


## jk21

Σημερα εκανε και αλλο αυγο ,αλλα δεν την εχω δει να κατσει στη φωλια .... τωρα ημουν τυχερος ,ατυχος ... δεν ξερω ,γιατι δεν ξερω τι ακριβως συμβαινει και αν τα αυγα ειναι ενσπορα .Το πρωι βρηκα 2 αυγα στη φωλια ,ενα σπασμενο απο πανω ,το ασπορο καναρινισιο (ξεχωριζε απο το μεγεθος ) και ενα ευτυχως ασπαστο το νεο καρδερινισιο .Το κρατησα και αυτο και μπηκε αβατευτο καναρινινιου

----------


## petran

Καλη δυναμη,και υπομονη.
Ευχομαι ολα καλά να πάνε...

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορεσα  να ειμαι απο το ξημερωμα ,αλλα σημερα ανεβηκα παροτι Σαββατο ,αρκετα νωρις στα πουλια .Κατω απο τη φωλια ειχα ναυλο με φουσκαλες .Το καναρινισιο στον πατο και μισο .Το αλλο ειχε φαγωθει .Το καρδερινισιο αν υπηρχε ,ηταν αρχικα αφαντο ... ομως τελικα το ειδα στην δεξια περιοχη της διχωρης κλουβας ,ετσι που δεν φαινοταν σπασμενο και δεν ειχε περασει τις τρυπες του πλεγματος .Αφου με ερπιγκ περασα κατω απο  το  χωρο εκεινο μεσω της 90αρας (στιγμες για φωτογραφιση ... )  ανοιξα τον αλλο χωρο απο κατω (εχω κοψει  καποιο κομματι σε καποιο σημειο  και το μετακινω ) και εβγαλα το αυγο .Με απογοητευση το ειδα τρυπιο (οχι σπασμενο ) στη λεπτη μυτη του .Καποιος το ειχε παει βολτα .... η θηλυκια παντως δεν καθεται στη φωλια και ειναι το μονο ισως ενθαρρυντικο .Πιστευω θα καθοτανε χθες το απογευμα εστω αν οχι σημερα ,απο τη στιγμη που περιμενε και αλλο αυγο ,αν ηταν βατεμενο .Θα το ανοιξω μετα .Δεν το σκεφτηκα εκεινη την ωρα .... ουτε καφε δεν ειχα πιει ... Ελπιζω να μπορεσω να καταλαβω 

Καλη ΣΚ !!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Κρίμα....πιστεύω έχουμε καιρό ακόμα κ.Δημητρη

----------


## kostas karderines

Κριμα δημητρη!έχει βασανα η εκτροφη της καρδερινας! Καλη συνέχεια σου εύχομαι από εδω και περα!

----------


## kostaskirki

Τι να πω Δημητρη! Φετος συμβαινουν τρελα πραγματα σε ολους μας και κυριως σε εξωτερικες εκτροφες!
Ας ελπισουμε σε μια καλυτερη συνεχεια....!!

----------


## jk21

η θηλυκια των γεννητορων δεν ξαναεκανε αυγο ,ουτε το καναρινισιο που ειχα αφησει (ασπορο ) το πειραξανε ,ουτε καθησε ποτε να κλωσσησει 


η αλλη θηλυκια με την πρωτη γεννα και το μικρουλι που ειχε πεταχτει απο τη φωλια ,σημερα εκανε νεο αυγο .Το περιμενα ... χθες ειχε την χαρακτηριστικη νωχελικοτητα της προηγουμενης μερας και νωρις το απογευμα ετρωγε αρκετο σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πάντως φέτος τα πράγματα δεν θα πάνε καλά μάλλον ούτε στην φύση !
Χθες εδώ Χανιά έβρεχε το βράδυ  και είχε και αεράκι , σήμερα έβρεχε αρκετά και τώρα μια ώρα σταμάτησε !
Βγάλαμε τον σκύλο βόλτα και βρήκαμε μια φωλιά καρδερίνας  μάλλον,   κάτω από μια ελιά πεσμένη και βρεγμένη με ένα σπασμένο αυγό και ένα παγωμένο γκριζωπό νεοσσό ! 
Δεν είδα να υπήρχε κάτι μιας και είχε ψηλή βλάστηση κάτω !
Τα ρήμαξε η βροχή τα καημένα , τί να κάνουν και οι γονείς !!!  
Υπομονή λοιπόν και όλα θα πάρουν κάποια στιγμή τον δρόμο τους !

----------


## jk21

Ναι Μαριε ιδια μηνυματα εχω και απο αλλα μερη της επαρχιας απο γνωστα μου ατομα και απο Κρητη  

Σημερα που μιλησα για την ατυχη καναρινουλα μου με πτηνιατρο ,μου ειπε ευρυτερα τα πουλια σε ολη την ελλαδα ,απο οσο μαθαινει , εχουν χασει τρελαθει απο τις αλλαγες του καιρου και η αναπαραγωγικη χρονια ειναι χαλια

----------


## Efthimis98

Ανάμεικτα τα συναισθήματα... από τη μία η μία ξεκίνησε να κλωσά, από την άλλη η άλλη εγκατέλειψε τη φωλια πριν καλά καλά κάτσει...
Τα αυγουλάκια της τα έβαλες σε καμιά καναρινούλα, απλά για να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν είναι ένσπορα;;

----------


## jk21

Απο τη συμπεριφορα της θηλυκιας μαλλον ασπορα ειναι ,αλλα ναι ,εχουν μπει σε καναρινουλα του Γιαννη του τζονακου που εκανε αβατευτο αυγο (ειναι μονη της πια )  και ελπιζουμε να κατσει μονιμα

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχα το δευτερο αυγο (το ειδα το μεσημερι γιατι η θηλυκια κλωσσα φανατικα και το πρωι δεν ηθελα να την μετακινησω .Περιμενα να το κανει μονη της )

----------


## jk21

απο τη φωλια δεν το κουναει ,αλλα για scabiosa maritima και σουπιοκοκκαλο ,ειπε να κανει μια βολτιτσα σημερα το απογευμα

στην αλλη κλουβα αριστερα δεν εχουν προχωρησει νεα φωλια που εβαλα απο τη μεσα μερια που αρεσει τον αρσενικο ΄,ουτε χαλανε την παλια 





Σε πρωτο πλανο ,καποιες στιγμες θα δειτε και τον Stevie   !

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ηρθε και το τριτο αυγουλακι 

Ειπα παλι να την δελεασω να βγει απο τη φωλια ,με μπολικο αγριομαρουλο !!! το πρωτο σποριασμενο που ειδα φετος στη φυση

----------


## jk21

Μολις πριν λιγο επιτελους την πετυχα εκτος φωλιας (δεν το κουνα ρουπι !!! ) και ειδα οτι εχει και 4ο αυγουλακι




οπως ειδατε ,οτι και να την κανω ,την φωλια την εκανε οπως εκεινη επιθυμει .... προφανως το πρασινο πλακακι γρασιδιου που εχω γυρω γυρω απο την πισω μερια της φωλιας , μαλλον της δινει την ασφαλεια που θελει ,ωστε να μην καλυψει το πισω μερος ... δεν μπορω να σκεφτω  κατι αλλο ... υποθετω 

Μαλλον θα εχουμε και 5ο γιατι το σουπιοκοκκαλο στην εξοδο ,του δωσε και καταλαβε !!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο Δημητρη!!!αντε με το καλο!

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε και στα πουλακια Δημητρη!! Μετο καλο!

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο Δημητρη

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά είναι!!!  :Happy: 
Έτσι να συνεχίσει!!!

----------


## jk21

απο τις 11 του μηνα που ειχε κανει το 4ο αυγο ,οποτε και να εχω παει πανω ,δεν εχω πετυχει ουτε μια φορα εκτος φωλιας τη θηλυκια .Δεν την εχω πειραξει για να δω αν στις 12 ειχε κανει αλλο και δεν θα το κανω αν δεν την δω εκτος φωλιας 


στο αλλο ζευγαρι των γεννητορων μου εχουμε πλακες .... η θηλυκια ειχε τελειοποιησει τη φωλια στην παλια θεση και κεινος πηγαινε και την χαλουσε .Αυγο δεν εβλεπα και πηγα τη φωλια φτιαγμενη σχεδον πριν προλαβει να την χαλασει ο αρσενικος (την πετουσε εξω) οπως ειναι στη μεσα μερια που γουσταρει εκεινος (ειχα  και αδεια βαλει παλιοτερα που η θηλυκια δεν εδινε σημασια  ) .Που τον εχανες που τον εβλεπες να ανεβαινει και να καμαρωνει (με την ουρα εκτος και χωρις να την πειραζει καθολου )  ,αλλα η θηλυκια να μην πλησιαζει .Σε καποια φαση την ειδα και παλι ψιλοχαλασμενη  και κουτσουλια εντος της .Εβαλα καινουργια στον  παλιο χωρο οπου κανανε την πρωτη γεννα και αμεσως η θηλυκια αρχισε χθες απογευμα και  σημερα να την κανει .... και σημερα το απογευμα την βρηκα  εκτος  ..... την ξαναεβαλα και θα δω πως θα εξελιχθει 

τα πραγματα ειναι δεδομενα .αυτος θελει τον μεσα χωρο ,εκεινη τον εξω ,εκεινη δεν γεννα στον μεσα ,αυτος δεν αποδεχεται τον εξω και πετα φωλιες και μαλλον ηταν και ο ενοχος για τα πρωτα αυγα .Αν δεν υποχωρησει το ενα απο τα δυο ,δεν βγαινει ακρη ....


τα αλλα 4 ζουνε πια σε κοινοβιο στον κατω μεγαλο χωρο της μεγαλης κλουβας ,χωρις κανενα προβλημα αλλα και χωρις φωλια .Εκτος της μια θηλυκιας (του Στελιου ) που φαινεται με ανασηκωμενα τα πουπουλα (χωρις ιχνη ομως πτεροροιας κατω και χωρις φτερα σε καποια φωλια ) που ομως ειναι ζωηροτατη ,κινητικοτατη (την ειχα δει στη μεταφορα στη μεγαλη κλουβα και ειχε και οκ κοιλια )  ,τα αλλα δεν δειχνουν να εχουν καποιο περιεργο συμπτωμα ,αλλα δεν βλεπω  και πυρωμα .Κανοντας πρωτα τραμπες μην αλλαζε κατι χωρις αποτελεσμα ,κατεληξα να τα βαλω ολα μαζι ,μην τυχον δω τσακωμους και ξεχωρισω αμεσα ζευγαρια ,αλλα αυτα ειναι ολα μαζι σα φιλαρακια ......

----------


## jk21

η νεα φωλια το πρωι σημερα 




..... και το απογευμα σημερα





το μονο ενθαρρυντικο ειναι οτι ειδα επιτελους κινησεις ανακατασκευης 




απο τη θηλυκια  και τελειοποιησης στην παλια φωλια που εχω στον μεσα χωρο ,οπου ο  αρσενικος ειναι πολυ συχνα πανω της και καλει με την γνωστη κινηση της ουρας τη θηλυκια και υλικο που δεν τραβαει απο εκει αλλα παιρνει απο το  καινουργιο .Μεχρι χθες η θηλυκια δεν της εδινε σημασια 

Για να δουμε .....


η αλλη θηλυκια ,ειναι στην κυριολεξια βυθισμενη στα αυγα της

----------


## jk21

και φωλια φτιαξαμε 




και την δοκιμαζουμε κιολας απο σημερα .Η αλλη αυριο συμπληρωνει 12 μερες απο το πρωτο αυγο και δεν αποκλειεται να εχουμε εκκολαψη του στη διαρκεια της ημερας .Απο την πρωτη μερα την ειχα δει να κλωσσα αρκετα 




σημερα την πετυχα μια  φορα εκτος και ειδα οτι τα αυγα ειναι 5 τελικα



εβαλα απο κατω πλακακια γρασιδιου ,μην σωσουμε κανενα μικρο ,αν εχουμε παλι επαναληψη της συμπεριφορας καποιου εκ των γονιων στην προηγουμενη γεννα 



τον αρσενικο φοβαμαι να τον χωρισω αμεσα και να τον  βαλω σε κλουβι διαγωνισμου σχετικα κοντα .Επειδη ειναι υγειης ,ειναι δυσκολο να τον πιασω ,χωρις να αναστατωσω την κλουβα και τη θηλυκια και φοβαμαι για την αντιδραση της μετα .Αν δω ομως τα ιδια και παλι ,θα το κανω μαλλον οτι και αν γινει

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα

----------


## kostas salonika

Εύχομαι να πανε όλα καλα

----------


## wild15

Ολα να πανε καλα!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

5 μικράκια ετοιμάζονται!!!!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να τα βλέπουμε από αύριο να σκάνεεεε!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο !! Σου ευχομαι μια υπεροχη συνεχεια!!

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο

----------


## jk21

Νομιζα οτι σημερα την ειχα βγαλει καθαρη .Η περυσινη γεννητορας δεν ειχε κανει αυγο ,αλλα συχνα πηγαινε στη φωλια και περιμενα αυριο να εχουμε το  πρωτο 

η αλλη δεν εχει κουνηθει καθολου για να δω αν βγηκε μικρουλι ,αν και μαλλον αυριο θα ερθει  το πρωτο ,12 μερες μετα την γεννηση του δευτερου αυγου ,που απο τοτε καθεται μονιμα στη φωλια .Δεν εχω δει πουθενα να εχει πεταχτει μικρο ή αυγο 


και τελικα ανακαλυπτω σημερα το  απογευμα οτι στο καγκελο της κλουβας χωρις πατο των γεννητορων (κατω απο τη φωλια )  εχει σφηνωθει ενα σπασμενο αυγο ... το πεταξε το  πρωι και δεν το ειχα παρει χαμπαρι .Το  ασπραδι ηταν χυμενο  και στεγνωμενο στον αερα και σημαδια του κροκου κατω ξεραμενα 

το αποφασισα ...  με δελεαρ λιγη γαλατσιδα που ειχε φυτρωσει στο  μπαλκονι (ουτε με νεους  σπορους που εβαλα ,ουτε με αυγοτροφη ,ουτε  με σκουληκι τον δελεαζα να αφησει το  κυνηγι της θηλυκιας στον αλλο χωρο που ειναι και η φωλια ) τον εφερα στο μπροστινο χωρο και εκλεισα την ενδιαμεση πορτουλα ,με αυτοσχεδια παγιδα (την κρατουσα απο μακρια  με σχοινακι και το αφησα οταν περασε ) .Δεν του αρεσε καθολου .... θα  παω ξανα αργοτερα να δω αν ολα ειναι οκ .Οι  εμπειροι καρδεριναδες λενε  οτι οι καρδερινες δεν ξαναβατευουν αν γεννηθει ενσπορο αυγο και αρκει το βατεμα που ειχε γινει πριν ... σαν απειρος  ειπα να το ακολουθησω και οτι γινει .Να ειμαι ταρατσα στα κλουβια καθε ξημερωμα ,δεν ειναι ευκολο για να αφαιρω το αυγο και μαλιστα απο εκεινο τον δυσπροσιτο χωρο ,που αναγκαστικα αφησα να γινει η φωλια 

Αντε να δουμε ....

----------


## ninos

πιστεύω πως έκανες καλά και το χώρισες Δημήτρη.. Καλή εκκόλαψη εύχομαι !!

----------


## jk21

σημερα σηκωθηκα πρωι πρωι και ευτυχως ουτε νεοσσο ειδα εκτος φωλιας απο το ενα ζευγαρι που περιμενω να βγει (η θηλυκια δεν σηκωνεται με τιποτα απο τη  φωλια  )  , ουτε αυγο  κατω απο το αλλο ζευγαρι 

η θηλυκια ειναι μεσα στη φωλια .δεν την πειραξα αλλα μαλλον εχει κανει αυγο 



ο αρσενικος εχει  τρελαθει και ειναι παντα ακριβως διπλα προσπαθωντας να μπει χωρις να τα καταφερνει .....

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε με το καλό Δημήτρη... μέσα στη μέρα βάλε κανένα χορταρικό μπας και σηκωθεί, χαχαχα!!  :: 
Πάντως εδώ ο καιρός είναι χάλια από το πρωί, εκεί ;

----------


## jk21

εδω εχει πεντακαθαρο ουρανο και  ζεστη 



τελικα πραγματι ειχαμε  αυγουλακι .την πετυχα μια φορα  εκτος και το εκμεταλλευτηκα 



το ψευτικο το ειχα βαλει να δοκιμασω , μην τυχον εκανε εκεινη τη ζημια 


η αλλη δεν σηκωνεται απο τη φωλια  και δεν την ενοχλω με τιποτα .Εχω πλουσιο μιγμα σπορων στη διαθεση του ζευγαριου ,καθως και κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη .Αν εχει βγει μικρο ,υποθετω προς το  σουρουπο ισως δω κινηση ταισματος

----------


## jk21

σημερα ηρθε το δευτερο αυγουλακι και συχνα πυκνα καθεται πια και κλωσσα αλλα σηκωνεται κιολας 



η αλλη εχει δεν εχει παιδια ,δεν το ξερω .Χτες το απογευμα σε καποια φαση σηκωθηκε και ειχε 5 αυγα αλλα κανενα ανοιχτο 

Σημερα δεν σηκωνεται προς το παρον με τιποτα

----------


## kostas salonika

Πιστεύω πως αυτή τι φορά θα πανε όλα καλα...

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχαμε και  τριτο  αυγουλακι στο ενα ζευγαρι και η θηλυκια ειναι συνηθως  μεσα στη φωλια  .Αλλα κανει και συντομες εξοδους 


Στο αλλο σημερα το πρωι ,σε στιγμη που πετυχα την θηλυκια εκτος ,ειδα οτι  εχουν μεινει τρια  αυγα .Ιχνη σπασμενου αυγου (κροκος στο  νημα )  δεν υπαρχει  .Ουτε εκτος οσο και αν εψαξα ,ουτε πεθαμενος νεοσσος  

Ή τα αυγα  ηταν ασπορα και φαγωθηκανε ή υπαρχει καννιβαλισμος απο καποιον γονεα .Θα μπορουσα οπως συνηθιζεται να ριξω ευθυνες στον αρσενικο ,αλλα το μεσημερι που η θηλυκια  εκανε σουλατσα αρκετα λεπτα (μεχρι σημειο  να ανησυχησω  ) ουτε καν πηγε να κανει  ελεγχο στη φωλια ,μην τυχον βγηκε αλλος νεοσσος και γενικα αραζει χαλαρος στην πατηθρα ,κελαηδωντας ποτε ποτε χαμηλοφωνα .Ειμαι σε μεγαλο διλλημα να τον χωρισω ,γιατι θα γινει σιγουρα με πολυ αναστατωση στο  χωρο και δεν ξερω τις  αντιδρασεις της θηλυκιας .Τα αλλα αυγα ,το ενα εχει βαθουλωμα σχετικα φαρδυ (δεν μοιαζει για χτυπημα με ραμφος ,αλλα δεν  εχει  σπασει .Ηταν κατα 2/3 γεματο και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ο νεοσσος ειναι ζωντανος εντος .Αλλο ενα ειναι επισης γεματο στα ιδια περιπου ορια ,αλλα δειχνει ζωντανο και ενα ακομα που ειχε γεμισει ολο το αυγο  .Με προβληματιζει που εκεινο που δειχνε για ζωντανο (οχι μαυρισμενο ) ηταν μονο στα 2/3 αφου λογικα αντε μεθαυριο θα επρεπε να εχουν βγει ολα .Τουλαχιστον αν καποιο εξαφανιστει ,θα ξερω τωρα οτι καποιος γονιος καννιβαλιζει ....

----------


## jk21

να και το αυγουλακι μας 



η κοπελια ,αν και θα ελεγα ,σημερα με πολλες σουλατσες εκτος φωλιας ,εστω και συντομες , τωρα που νυχτωσε ,κουρνιασε μεσα στη φωλια 

οπως θα δειτε και εδω ,πριν ειχε αλλαξει τα φωτο  το  σουπιοκοκκαλο (αριστερα οπως  παιρνω τα πλανα στο βαθος )




ο αρσενικος ,παρα το αγριομαρουλο που εβαλα ,δεν συγκινηθηκε ιδιαιτερα και ηταν μονιμα διπλα στη φωλια ,εστω και αν τον χωριζουν καγκελα


στο αλλο ζευγαρι η θηλυκια σταθερα εντος φωλιας και ο  αρσενικος  ειπε να δοκιμασει σπορους απο το αγριομαρουλο  που εβαλα ... με πονηρη προθεση !



Κουιζ .... γιατι εβαλα αγριομαρουλο;  

το βραδυ παντως κουρνιασε στην κορυφη της φωλιας ,στην κυριολεξια !!! πανω στο ψευτικο γρασιδι 

καλα κοιμηθηκαμε .... να δουμε αν και το  ξυπνημα θα εχει  καλη εξελιξη ...

στο  βιντεακι βλεπουμε σε καποια φαση σε πρωτο πλανο και τον Stevie  ,  ψιλολερωμενο απο κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη πανω απο το ραμφος

----------


## jk21

το θετικο της σημερινης ημερας ,ειναι οτι η περσινη γεννητορας εχει καθησει μονιμα πια πανω στα αυγα της 

το αρνητικο ; 

ξυπναω  και βρισκω  νεοσσο κατω ,στο αλλο ζευγαρι .Ζωντανο και εστω και λιγο  κινητικο και  οχι παγωμενο εντελως .Η θηλυκια εκτος  φωλιας .Βαζω το πουλακι στην γκρι καναρα που εχει εδω και καποιες μερες  και κλωσσα  τα δικα της .Καθεται σε ελαχιστο χρονο και ξανακλωσσα με το μικρο απο κατω και φευγω αναγκαστικα για την εργασια μου .Το μεσημερι γυρνω και την βρισκω να κλωσσα ακομα ,αλλα με το  μικρο νεκρο απο κατω της και με τρυπουλα μικρη στην κοιλια .... Τωρα το εκανε εκεινη ή ο αρσενικος ,δεν ξερω .... πικρα .Να τον χωρισω οταν εβαλα  το  μικρο ,ουτε το  χρονο ειχα ,ουτε να ριψοκινδυνευσω να αφησει και τα δικα της αυγα 

η καρδερινα δεν την εβλεπα να ξανακαθεται φωλια .κανω ελεγχο και τα δυο χωρις προχωρημενη περαιτερω αναπτυξη του εμβρυου .Ανοιγω το ραγισμενο (το ειχα δει απο χθες  ) και το εμβρυο ανεπτυγμενο  αρκετα  αλλα νεκρο  .Κοιταω και το αλλο και μου δινει την ιδια αισθηση μηδενικης αναπτυξης σε σχεση με χτες (καπου στα 2/3 του αυγου ) αλλα σιγουρα πιο σκουρο .Το ανοιγω (ειχε και μια ανεπαισθητη τσιμπια απο ραμφος αλλα οχι τρυπα )  και βλεπω και σε αυτο σταματημενης εκκολαψης ,νεκρο νεοσσο 


ειπαμε .... ετοιμος για χαρες και για πικρες .... προχωραμε εστω με πικρες !

----------


## jk21

τα ευχαριστα 



και η πικρη πραγματικοτητα ....

----------


## kostaskirki

Πω πω κριμα ρε Δημητρη!!
Παει καπου το μυαλο σου? Τι μπορει να εφταιξε?

----------


## kostas salonika

Κρίμα Δημήτρη...

----------


## jk21

για πιο απο ολα Κωστα; 

Για το νεοσσο εκτος φωλιας ,ειναι δεδομενο πια ,οτι καποιος γονιος το εχει συστημα (ειχε γινει  και στην αλλη γεννα ) .Το ποιος ,η ευκολη απαντηση ειναι ο αρσενικος ,αλλα δεν ειμαι καθολου  σιγουρος για αυτο  και αυτο  ειναι που με προβληματιζει για το πως  θα χειριστω το καθε πουλι στο μελλον .

Για τον τραυματισμο του νεοσσου απο τα καναρινια ,αλλη χρονια  θα εμενα αφωνος .Φετος τα εχουμε δει ολα ... παντως οταν στη φωλια υπαρχουν αυγα και μαλιστα βατεμενα σιγουρα ,το οτι καταλαβαινουν οτι ο νεοσσος δεν ειναι δικος τους  (καλλιστα θα μπορουσε να βγει απο καποιο αυγο ) δειχνει οτι ειτε ξεχωριζουν τους νεοσσους ,ειτε οτι καταλαβαινουν οτι για να ερθει τοσο προωρα (αυτα ηταν χοντρικα αντε στη μια βδομαδα κλωσσηματος ) δεν ηταν δικος  τους .Η καναρα ομως και με νεκρο νεοσσο απο κατω της και μαλιστα  τραυματισμενο ,κλωσσουσε κανονικα .Δεν τον πεταξε 

Για την διακοπη της εκκολαψης ,στο ενα μπορει να φταιει το ραγισμα του αυγου .Απορω πως εγινε γιατι ηταν σαν να χτυπησε  καπου ολοκληρο το  αυγο και οχι να τρυπηθηκε .Για το αλλο αυγο ,ενα σωρο λογοι μπορει να οδηγησαν στη διακοπη της εκκολαψης .Φετος συνηθισμενο φαινομενο στις εξωτερικες εκτροφες με ολα  τα κουφα  του καιρου και στη δικη μου ειδικοτερα ακομα και στα καναρινια 

Τωρα ριχνω το βαρος  στο ζευγαρι που μου δωσε πουλακια περυσι .Αν η θηλυκια επιμεινει στο κλωσσημα και το  μεγαλωμα των μικρων τις πρωτες  κρισιμες μερες ,που τα μικρα θα μεγαλωσουν λιγο (αν και οσα βγουν ) τοτε  μετα πιστευω οτι οπως και περυσι ,ο αρσενικος δεν θα τα πειραξει .Αν ομως αντιδρασει νωριτερα στο χωρισμα του αρσενικου ,τοτε τα πραγματα θα ειναι δυσκολα

----------


## kostas salonika

Για όλα Δημήτρη  και ποιο πολύ για τα μικρα που βγαίνουν και μετα τα βρίσκεις πεταμένα εκτός φωλιάς.πιστευω για να βρεις ποιο γρήγορα των ένοχο ειναι να χαρίζεις των αρσενικό μετα τα αυγά ...και η καλύτερη λύση με κάποιο τροπο ειναι να βάλεις μια κάμερα να βλέπεις τα πουλιά και ποιος ειναι ο φταίχτες που κάνει την ζημιά ...όσο για των καιρό εχω ακούσει και  διαβάσει τρέλα πράγματα...
άκουσα προχθές απο κάποιον εδώ θεσσαλονικη που εχει μεταλλαγμένα έχασα πολλα πουλιά απο βακτήρια...

----------


## jk21

Κωστα η ερωταπαντηση μου ηταν για το ερωτημα του αλλου Κωστα ,τι μπορει να εφταιξε .Εσενα απλα σου ευχομαι να σου πανε καλυτερα ,πολυ καλυτερα απο  οτι σε μενα !

η καμερα ειναι καλη λυση ,αλλα εχει κοστος και δεν ξερω αν ασυρματα επιανε μεχρι κατω (μαλλο ναι ) .Ειναι ταρατσα τα πουλακια 

Ο διαχωρισμος (στο αλλο ζευγαρι το εκανα αναγκαστικα ) ειναι λυση αλλα και ρισκο αν δεν ξερεις την αντιδραση της θηλυκιας .Πρεπει να εισαι αρκετη ωρα εκει οταν γινει ,για να δεις  αντιδρασεις .Στην αλλη ειχα  απο περυσι εμπειρια ,οτι  το δεχθηκε μεχρι καποιο αριθμο ημερων (5 ή 6 αν θυμαμαι ) .Μετα δεν ταιζε τα μικρα στα καλα καθουμενα ,μεχρι τη στιγμη που την εβαλα πισω τον αρσενικο (ειχε πεταξει εκτος φωλιας το πρωτο που ειχε βγει )

----------


## kostaskirki

Δεν ξερω τι να πω βρε Δημητρη! Φετος τα πραγματα ειναι θεοτρελα στις εξωτερικες εκτροφες! Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα που λενε!
Τα εχουμε δει ολα φετος!! Πραγματικα!!
Ας ελπισουμε απλα σε μια καλυτερη συνεχεια....!!

----------


## jk21

Αν σε μια νορμαλ χρονια ή πιο σωστα σε δυο τρεις συνεχομενες  (τουλαχιστον νορμαλ  στα πουλια που ειναι αιωνες στην εκτροφη (καναρινια ) ,που φετος δεν ειναι ..... )

παρατηρουσα τετοιες συμπεριφορες μαζικες  σε ιθαγενη πραγματικης εκτροφης ,που μαλιστα  εχουν γεννηθει απο γονεις που και αυτοι εχουν γεννηθει σε κλουβι ,ειλικρινα δεν ξερω ποσο θα αξιζε (εγω τουλαχιστον ) να προσπαθω για μια εκτροφη που θα στηριζοτανε (διαχρονικα και οχι προσωρινα ) σε παραμανες .... 

Ευχομαι στο μελλον να μην βρεθω σε τετοια καμπη σκεψης

----------


## antoninio

....παμε παρακατω Δημητρη..εγω να δεις τι εχω παθει φετος...μην σταθεις στο γεγονος παρα μονο στα αιτια...δυστυχως δεν αλλαζει κατι...

----------


## jk21

να ενημερωσω απλα ,οτι ολα στο ζευγαρι που η θηλυκια κλωσσα ξεχωρα απο τον αρσενικο ,κοιλουν ομαλα 

τον  εχει παντα διπλα της στους 10 ποντους μεσα απο το χωρισμα .... δεν το κουνα απο κει !

----------


## jk21

αισθανομαι τελειως ανικανος ... δεν το πιστευω αυτο που εγινε ...

επειδη ειχε καθησει μονιμα στο τελευταιο αυγο η θηλυκια ,περιμενα μικρα απο τη Δευτερα και με εκπληξη ειδα λιγο νωριτερα που ανεβηκα πανω (η θηλυκια ειχε βγει εκεινη τη στιγμη εκτος ) ενα μικρουλι να εχει ηδη βγει 



μεσα στην τρελη χαρα ,εβγαλα τη θηκη  που ειχα αυγοτροφη (που οπως βλεπετε μπαινει δυσκολα ,αφου το χερι μου φτανει οριακα ) για να βαλω νεα (πρωτα βγαζω τους σπορους και μετα τη θηκη γιατι αλλιως δεν φτανω και ετσι οριακα ειναι ... ) .Το εχω κανει τοσες φορες χωρις προβλημα ,αλλα ειχα παρατηρησει οτι το καγκελο ειχε χαλαρωσει και δεν ειχε ευσταθεια .Εβαλα λοιπον στην ταιστρα εκει που σφηνωνει στο καγκελο ,λιγο χαρτοταινια για να αυξηθει ο ογκος και να σφηνωνει .Οταν πηγα να την ξαναβαλω,πιεζοντας μου ξεφυγε απο τα χερια ,τρανταχτηκε το κλουβι (οσοι εχουν ερθει απο κοντα ξερουν τη δυσκολια να φτασω στον εσωτερικο χωρο και γιατι τοσο καιρο δεν ηθελα εκει τη φωλια ... ) και το αποτελεσμα ηταν 2 αυγα σπασμενα με εμβρυο ετοιμο να βγει ,



το μικρουλι ευτυχως ζωντανο αλλα κατω (το επεστρεψα και καθησε η θηλυκια ) και δεν ξερω αν αυτο το επηρεασε στο να συνεχισει να ειναι δυνατο .Το τελευταιο αυγο ,τα εχω χαμενα και σαν να θυμαμαι οτι ειχα δει καποιο με σκετο κροκο σπασμενο αλλα μετα δεν εβρισκα πουθενα τα τσοφλια ..... θα παω να ξαναψαξω ηρεμα ... τα εχω χαμενα και αισθανομαι τελειως μ..... 

για οσους μου πουνε για αυγοθηκη που μπορουσα να ειχα και που η βαση μενει απανω ,δεν εφτανε το χερι μου να την πιασω σωστα απο πανω.Το ιδιο και για ταιστρα οπως αυτη των σπορων ...

Δεν το πιστευω ... οτι και να πειτε δικιο θα εχετε ....

----------


## Θοδωρής

καλο κουραγιο.
Περιεργη χρονια η φετινή απο πολλες αποψεις.

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημητρη πως πήγε?

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη παμε παρακατω οτι εγινε εγινε

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη φέτος νομίζω πρεπει να τα διαβάσεις τα πουλιά ...δεν σε θέλει ... :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Απο το πρωι , πανω σε ενα background στενοχωριας ,εχω εναλλαγη καταστασεων και συναισθηματων ...

 αμεσως μετα το τελευταιο μηνυμα μου ,ανεβηκα ξανα πανω να δω τη συνεχεια των αντιδρασεων της θηλυκιας .Ηταν για πολυ ωρα εκτος φωλιας ,με εντονη νευρικοτητα να πηγαινει να κοιτα και να φευγει ,πηγαινοντας στα καγκελα απο τη μια μερια στην αλλη .Με ενα μικρο χρονικο κενο που επρεπε υποχρεωτικα να φυγω και δεν μπορουσα να κανω καμμια κινηση με ρισκο ,επεστρεψα και την ειδα να συμπεριφερεται με τον ιδιο τροπο ,αλλα το μικρο εστω και λιγο ,ηταν κινητικο αν ενοχλουσα λιγο τη φωλια απο κατω ,για να δω αν αντιδρα .Δεν καθοτανε παρα την προσθηκη ενος πλαστικου και ενος αληθινου αυγου ,ασπορο που πηρα εκεινη τη στιγμη απο την κιτρινη καναρα (ειχε θετα αυγα απο τη δευτερα ,αφου για μερες απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα ,καθοτανε φωλια αλλα δεν εκανε αυγο ) .Αποφασισα και ανοιξα στον αρσενικο .Αμεσως αλλαξε η συμπεριφορα της και πηγαινε κοντα του και αμεσως πισω στ φωλια να του δειξει να πλησιασει ,αλλα ουτε εκεινος πλησιαζε ,ουτε εκεινη εμπαινε μεσα .Απελπιστικα και μετεφερα το μικρο στην καναρα , στην οποια περιμενα μαλλον αυριο να ανοιξουν 2 ενσπορα αυγα .Η καναρα καθησε αμεσα και το στοιχημα ειναι αν θα ταισει .Εφυγα για καποιες ωρες και επεστρεψα πριν μιση ωρα και βρηκα το πουλι ζωντανο ,αν και δεν θα το λεγα ιδιαιτερα κινητικο ,αλλα ισως ειναι η ιδεα μου .Η εκπληξη ειναι οτι ειδα εκεινη τη στιγμη και ενα καναρινακι να βγαινει απο το μισο αυγο που του ειχε μεινει πανω του ... Πιστευω πια ,οτι αν το καρδερινακι εχει δυναμεις ,η καναρινα θα ταισει ...  Μεσα σε ολα αυτα τωρα βρηκα και την καρδερινα εντος φωλιας ... αρχισαν να μου μπαινουν ιδεες επιστροφης ... μου περασαν οταν βγηκε εστω και για λιγο .Προφανως ισως τωρα να εχει μπει παλι ,αλλα δεν το ρισκαρω ,τουλαχιστον αυτη τη στιγμη .Στην ουσια κλωσσαει ενα ασπορο αυγο καναρινιου  ...

Τι να πω βρε παιδια ... ολα τα αλλα φετος ,δεν περνουσαν απο το χερι μου ,οτι κακοτυχια και να υπηρξε .Η συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ηταν τραγικη γκαφα εκ μερους μου ,με δυο ψυχουλες αδικα χαμενες και ευχομαι οχι τριτη ....


και μεσα σε ολα αυτα , να σου και ξυπνησε ερωτικα ο αρσενικος με την ανοιχτοχρωμη μασκα στη μεγαλη κλουβα .Τον πετυχα να φλερταρει απο κοντα με εντονο κελαηδησμα την θηλυκια που εχει το φτερωμα ανακατο και να κυνηγαει τον αλλο αρσενικο ,τον οποιο ταχυστα χωρισα και πηγα στην 90αρα .Θα αφησω λιγο και την αλλη θηλυκια μεσα στη μεγαλη κλουβα (της ενος χρονου εκτροφης μου )να δω μηπως την πεφτει και στις δυο ,αλλιως θα χωρισει συντομα και εκεινη με τον αλλο αρσενικο

----------


## kostaskirki

Αν δεν σε θελει η π........α η τυχη!! 
Τι να πεις βρε Δημητρη!!  Δεν σε θελει και εσενα φετος!!
Κοντρα στην κοντρα !!
Αυτο που θα εκανα πλεον προσωπικα αφου λες οτι ξαναεκατσε η καρδερινα, θα της το επεστρεφα και θα εβλεπα αντιδρασεις!!
Βεβαια ειναι δυσκολη αποφαση! Μακαρι να αντιδραση σωστα η καναρα και να πανε απο εδω και μπρος ολα καλα!!

----------


## jk21

Ειχα σκοπο να το κανω αυριο ,αν το εβλεπα να δυναμωνε καπως στην καναρα .Δυστυχως παροτι το ζεσταινε ,το καναρινι που ειχε βγει ,ηταν ξεκαθαρα πιο ζωηρο .Αυτο με το ζορι σηκωνε κεφαλι .Του εδωσα το απογευμα κανα 2 σταγονες almora διαλυμενο .Δεν ηταν ομως αρκετες να το κρατησουν στη ζωη .Λιγο αργοτερα κατεληξε .



Φιλοι  μου ειπαν οτι τους εχουν πεσει συχνα μικρα και απο μεγαλυτερο υψος χωρις προβλημα .Ισως να εφταιγε αυτο ,ισως οχι .Σαν να βλεπω και κατι στην κοιλια σαν τριχα ,ισως ο  ομφαλιος λωρος αλλα δεν ηταν ανοιχτος .Δεν ξερω αν εκει υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα  ... δειχνει σαν να εχει ενα μικρο αιματωμα κοντα στο συκωτι αλλα μπορει να ηταν το ιδιο το συκωτι ... η μανα του (η πραγματικη ) συνεχισε να κλωσσαει το ασπορο αυγο ,το οποιο ο αρσενικος δεν πειραξε .... της πηρα το αυγο να μην κλωσσα τζαμπα 


Ειμαι πολυ πικραμενος και το σημερινο δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω ,γιατι ειναι ξεκαθαρα δικια μου ευθυνη .Οταν εφτιαχνα την μεγαλη κλουβα ,δεν ειχα σκεφτει οτι δεν θα εχω προσβαση εκει και οτι ντε και καλα αυτα θα θελουν στο μεσα χωρο να φτιαξουν φωλια .Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω παντως πως χοροπηδηξε τοσο πολυ η φωλια που καταφετε να ξεαγκιστρωθει .Δεν θυμαμαι να την εχω ακουμπησει οταν πιεζα τη θηκη του φαγητου .Τοσο πολυ απο την πιεση και μονο ,δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω .... σας ζαλιζω αλλα εχω σκασει απο το πρωι να τα λεω διαρκως στον εαυτο μου ....

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα Δημήτρη...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτά δυστυχώς συμβαίνουν και από βλακείες άλλο τίποτα φέτος! Τις ένιωσα στο πετσί μου, άλλο που δεν τα έχω πει στο φόρουμ, περίμενα να έχω καμιά καλή κατάληξη να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, τι να ανοίγω θέμα μόνο για τα στραβά. Οπότε Δημήτρη μην αυτομαστιγώνεσαι, θα περάσει και αυτό. Πάντα υπάρχει και η επόμενη χρονιά με καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ελπίζω. Δεν έχει νόημα να σκάμε για πράγματα που έχουν ήδη γίνει, απλά μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη και γινόμαστε καλύτεροι στο μέλλον. Δεν είναι και εύκολο πράγμα να προσπαθούμε για αναπαραγωγή στην αιχμαλωσία. Θέλει και γνώση αλλά θέλει και τύχη. Να ξέρεις τι να κάνεις, αν χρειάζεται και πότε χρειάζεται. Και πάντα υπάρχει και ο αστάθμητος παράγοντας του χαρακτήρα και της συμπεριφοράς των πουλιών που δεν μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε.

----------


## kostas karderines

Λογικό είναι να έχεις σκάσει αλλά όλοι έχουμε κάνει λαθη!και μερικές φορές τα επαναλαμβανουμε! Δεν χρειάζεται να κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου! Ενα πουλακι από εμένα σε περιμένει μηπως και σε κανει να χαρείς λιγο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λυπάμαι ! 
Υπομονή και δύναμη !!!  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## teo24

Κριμα βρε Δημητρη.Οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε και παθαινουμε αλλα συνεχιζουμε με πεισμα.

----------


## antonispahn

Φιλε ολα μεσα στην εκτροφη ειναι(ειδικα της καρδερινας)  και τα δικα μας λαθη και οι κακιες χρονιες κλπ κλπ η λιστα ειναι ατελιωτη, ολα αυτα κανουν την επιτυχια πολυ γλυκια αμα ερθει. Συνεχιζουμε

----------

